# Megatek Challenge 2011-2012



## JustGROWwithIt (Nov 14, 2011)

I want to do a challenge using Megatek anyway you like until the Spring of 2012. I figure that's about 6 months away and should give the product ample time to work its magic! 
SO WHO'S WITH ME???
Post how you plan to use the product, your goals, current length (pics are great) and your regimen.

HOW I PLAN TO USE IT: I mix it with water to dilute it and apply it to my scalp and massage it in for about 5 minutes. I plan on applying this to my scalp only every other day, alternating it with Beemine's sulfur serum. 

REGIMEN: At night I am going to continue doing the Greenhouse Method.
I'm also going to do a monthly DC with the Megatek and continue doing weekly DC's with a moisturizing conditioner to balance out the protein in Megatek. Right now I am wearing my hair in 2-strand twists to protective style and I moisturize and seal nightly and wash and DC weekly. 

CURRENT LENGTH & GOAL:I'll figure out how to post pics on here to track my progress. Right now I am CBL and want to be APL by the Spring. My hair is natural as well

If anyone has had any results using Megatek I'd love to hear about it!
Let's keep each other posted on our progress and any changes to our regimens to stay motivated. We have 'til April, Ladies! 


CURRENT CHALLENGERS:
1. @JustGROWwithIt
2. @napbella
3. @dancinstallion
4. @mzteaze
5. @ezina
6. @justicefighter1913
7. @dreamer03
8. @Ronnieaj
9. @MrsJaiDiva
10. @IDareT'sHair
11. @Aquarius1
12. @NewHairWOWeave
13. @Seamonster
14. @A856
15. @cartelise
16. @Ijanei
17. @BlessedRN prof
18. @tajaun
19. @mellymel05
20. @SunKissedBrown
21. @irsgirl
22. @maneAttraxion
23. @SoopremeBeing
24. @NYDee
25. @dollface0023
26. @Queenmickie
27. @DiamondTeaira
28. @AlwaysNatural
29. ProfectivGirl


----------



## napbella (Nov 14, 2011)

I'll join. 
*How I plan to use it*: mix it with coconut oil and apply 2-3x weekly. 
*Regimen:* Protective style with braids/buns. Seriously considering going natural again, although I remember how high-maintenance my hair is in it's natural state.
*Current length and goal:* top of BSL, goal is waist length. My last perm was in June, so I have about 2ins ng. I'll try to post pics.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks for joining! I'm excited to see our results!


----------



## dancinstallion (Nov 14, 2011)

I will join. I have been using megatek but I took a break for about 4 weeks, so I am going to start again. My hair is in twists so it will be easy for me to apply and measure. 

I will apply it twice a day and wash once a week. dc twice a month. 
I will mix the megatek with sulfur, saa, castor oil, eo, and mustard oil. 
current length bsb-mbl. Goal waist length.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Nov 14, 2011)

dancinstallion said:


> I will join. I have been using megatek but I took a break for about 4 weeks, so I am going to start again. My hair is in twists so it will be easy for me to apply and measure.
> 
> I will apply it twice a day and wash once a week. dc twice a month.
> I will mix the megatek with sulfur, saa, castor oil, eo, and mustard oil.
> current length bsl. Goal waist length.


 


AWESOME! Make sure to keep us posted on your progress and if you find any helpful tips. Question: when you were using Megatek before your break what were your results? I just started using Megatek last night so I'm really anxious to see how well it works for my hair!


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Nov 14, 2011)

I used Mega Tek Cell Rebuilder for about 3 months and didn't notice any growth.  It did make my natural hair very manageable and smooth, but it also gave me mild headaches.  I cowashed with it and also applied it to my scalp (diluted with water) a few times per week.

I have read that lots of people saw increased growth, but I'm scared to try it again.

Good luck!


----------



## mzteaze (Nov 14, 2011)

I still use Megatek weekly so I will join as well.


----------



## ezina (Nov 14, 2011)

Me! I havn't used MT for a few months now and plan on starting again for the year 2012. It is the year of MBL!

I'll come back later to post deets.

___

Back with details:

HOW I PLAN TO USE IT: 50% MT, 25% Castor Oil, 25% of whatever oil is at hand (particularly coconut oil and a few drops of essential oils).

REGIMEN: Apply after every wash and co-wash, which I do approx 2-3x a week, sometimes more frequently during the summer and less so during the winter. Bun, bun, bun.

CURRENT LENGTH & GOAL: 
Current Length --> BSL
Goal Length --> WL+


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Nov 14, 2011)

I was going to say that I'll watch you all from the sidelines.  I'm going to have to update my siggie, but I'll join you all.  I've been using MT, not as consistently as I should though.  I mix it in with my sulfur mix...yeah, I know..that's a lot going on, but I haven't seen any damage thus far.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Nov 14, 2011)

naturalmanenyc said:


> I used Mega Tek Cell Rebuilder for about 3 months and didn't notice any growth. It did make my natural hair very manageable and smooth, but it also gave me mild headaches. I cowashed with it and also applied it to my scalp (diluted with water) a few times per week.
> 
> I have read that lots of people saw increased growth, but I'm scared to try it again.
> 
> Good luck!


 

Oh well hopefully it works well for me!  Thanks for the review


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Nov 14, 2011)

mzteaze said:


> I still use Megatek weekly so I will join as well.


 

Cool. What's your regimen?


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Nov 14, 2011)

justicefighter1913 said:


> I was going to say that I'll watch you all from the sidelines. I'm going to have to update my siggie, but I'll join you all. I've been using MT, not as consistently as I should though. I mix it in with my sulfur mix...yeah, I know..that's a lot going on, but I haven't seen any damage thus far.


 

I'll be using sulfur at the same time as well so if our hair falls out we'll be bald together lol! JK


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 14, 2011)

^^wow sulfur and mega tek that's taking a chance


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Nov 14, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> ^^wow sulfur and mega tek that's taking a chance


 

really? you think thats too much?


----------



## BrooklynBeauty (Nov 14, 2011)

I would LOVE to join!! I've been using MT for the past 2 months with pretty good results 


My regimen: DC w/ mega tek every other day and follow up w/ moisturizing dc(usually wen ),leave-in,seal w/ jbco. So far so good 


Here's my starting pic


----------



## Ronnieaj (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm in, but I only use MT, mixed with JBCO, on my edges.  They're very thin and prone to breakage.  I also use MT as a full protein treatment on my hair every 13 weeks, midway through my aphogee 2-step treatments.  I love it as a protein conditioner.

I've also used it mixed with sulfur before, with no problems .  The key is to mix it sufficiently with oils so it's not too strong.  Just pay attention to your hair.


----------



## dancinstallion (Nov 14, 2011)

JustGROWwithIt said:


> really? you think thats too much?


 
I don't think that is too much just as long as you use some oils with the megatek and sulfur. Like add in essential oil, castor oil, and/or silk amino acids if you have any of those. That is what I learned from 2009 when I first jumped on the bandwagon. The oils is what kept a lot of people from shedding so heavily. and they started taking garlic to combat shedding from the inside. 

I also believe the key is to applying it more often to the scalp. The more often the better. just review some of the old threads and take notes on how often the ladies were applying it. 

My results have always been great while using megatek. I get at least and inch or more a month. I noticed a big difference when I stopped a few weeks ago. I didn't have to redo my twists as often because of new growth. So I definitly will be starting again.

Megatek changed it's formula so which one are you all using? the old or new version?


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm in! I was using it anyway, so this should be great. 

*How I plan to use it*: mix it with coffee, horsetail extract, burdock root extract, Fenugreek powder, and some Aphogee 2min. I'll be applying it nightly, and GHE'ing nightly as well. (I am sewious about growin this hair long ya'll) 

*Regimen*: Protective style with bantu knots, or curlformers. Washing my hair every 4 days with Dr. Bronners ayurvedic shampoo mix, after dc'ing over night on dry hair with my ayurvedic herbal conditioner. Keep hair moist during the day with rose water & aloe spray mix. Clarify monthly with a mud mask.

*Current length and goal*: Brushing SL currently, and my goal is full WL to HL. I'm also trying to double my hair density...I want it thick and loooong! Pow!


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Nov 14, 2011)

dancinstallion said:


> I don't think that is too much just as long as you use some oils with the megatek and sulfur. Like add in essential oil, castor oil, and/or silk amino acids if you have any of those. That is what I learned from 2009 when I first jumped on the bandwagon. The oils is what kept a lot of people from shedding so heavily. and they started taking garlic to combat shedding from the inside.
> 
> I also believe the key is to applying it more often to the scalp. The more often the better. just review some of the old threads and take notes on how often the ladies were applying it.
> 
> ...


 

Yea since I'm using the Beemine serum it's an oil so that should cover me. I'm not sure which oils are in it though. I started taking garlic pills a couple of weeks ago when I first decided to order the Megatek because I read about the shedding. Have you experienced any headaches with frequent use? 

I'm not sure which version it is that I use...it's in a black bottle with blue letters.


----------



## dancinstallion (Nov 14, 2011)

MrsJaiDiva, I have fenugreek already and I was taking it internally. Does it speed growth if you apply it topically? 

I think that is why I bought it but just forgot to mix it in with my other products.


----------



## dancinstallion (Nov 14, 2011)

JustGROWwithIt said:


> Yea since I'm using the Beemine serum it's an oil so that should cover me. I'm not sure which oils are in it though. I started taking garlic pills a couple of weeks ago when I first decided to order the Megatek because I read about the shedding. Have you experienced any headaches with frequent use?
> 
> I'm not sure which version it is that I use...it's in a black bottle with blue letters.


 
No I have never experienced the headaches before or now. I used to apply the mt staight and mixed and I didn't experience headaches. 

You will know which formula you have by the ingredients on the bottle. What are the first three ingredients on your bottle?


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Nov 14, 2011)

dancinstallion,
You mentioned you wear your hair in twists. How do you apply them? I have to redo mine once a week or they start to unravel and/or look terrible. I'd love to be able to leave them in for longer than that at a time.


----------



## dancinstallion (Nov 14, 2011)

JustGROWwithIt said:


> @dancinstallion,
> You mentioned you wear your hair in twists. *How do you apply them?* I have to redo mine once a week or they start to unravel and/or look terrible. I'd love to be able to leave them in for longer than that at a time.


 
I can only go about 2 weeks before my twists start to look frizzy. So I usually retwist majority of them every two weeks, then the next two weeks I try get the ones I neglected and try to twist some more. 

I spray each twist with braid spray then seal with my shea butter mix and twist. I may start using beeswax to seal to see if it lasts longer.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Nov 14, 2011)

dancinstallion said:


> No I have never experienced the headaches before or now. I used to apply the mt staight and mixed and I didn't experience headaches.
> 
> You will know which formula you have by the ingredients on the bottle. What are the first three ingredients on your bottle?


 

The first 3 ingredients are: Deionized water, hydrolyzed keratin protein, stearalkonium chloride.
Is this the same version as yours?


----------



## HauteHippie (Nov 14, 2011)

I want to join! I liked MegaTek when I used it a few years back. I'll probably start using it mid Dec, once I'm out of this weave... assuming I don't cut it out next week.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 14, 2011)

I'll also be watching this thread. 

I've used MT off & on.  I recently started using it again (experiencing some problems in my Nape Area).

I usually Mix it with Hair Grease or JBCO.  I want to use it as a Protein Rx at some point as well.  

If I have a thick(er) Grease, Pomade, Hair Butter, I'll mix it with MT to soften it up and give it that Extra Kick!

I try to use it 2-3 weeks straight and then take a break for about 2-3 weeks.

(No reason) it's just how I do it.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Nov 14, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'll also be watching this thread.
> 
> I've used MT off & on. I recently started using it again (experiencing some problems in my Nape Area).
> 
> ...


 
Great tip on softening up pomades, butters, etc!


----------



## Aquarius1 (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm in! I used MT for a year and took a break. I just started on it again about 2 weeks ago, so this challenge is right on time. 

I apply it diluted a little with aloe vera juice 3 x's/week and I wash 2 x's a week.

Thanks for launching this challenge!


----------



## dancinstallion (Nov 14, 2011)

Aquarius1 said:


> I'm in! I used MT for a year and took a break. I just started on it again about 2 weeks ago, so this challenge is right on time.
> 
> I apply it diluted a little with aloe vera juice 3 x's/week and I wash 2 x's a week.
> 
> Thanks for launching this challenge!


 
Wow Aquarius1 came out of lurk mode for this challege. You go girl. good luck.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Nov 14, 2011)

dancinstallion said:


> @MrsJaiDiva, I have fenugreek already and I was taking it internally. Does it speed growth if you apply it topically?
> 
> I think that is why I bought it but just forgot to mix it in with my other products.


 

I'm loving Ayurveda right now (like you couldn't tell) and this is one of the herbs that I use directly on my hair.  I used it paired with other herbs, diffused into an oil that I use for hair and scalp.  I also it in my conditioner mix.  The benefits are "Methi fenugreek (Trigonella foenum graecum)
Very conditioning, can be used as a gelling agent in mixes for the slime factor. Gives shine to hair. Also good for dandruff and hair loss."  I'm going for thick healthy hair, and letting length follow along.


----------



## dancinstallion (Nov 14, 2011)

JustGROWwithIt said:


> The first 3 ingredients are: Deionized water, hydrolyzed keratin protein, stearalkonium chloride.
> Is this the same version as yours?


 
yes that is the old version. I had ordered a bottle in August and that is when I noticed they had changed the ingredients. So I sent it back and had to track down the old formula.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Nov 14, 2011)

dancinstallion said:


> yes that is the old version. I had ordered a bottle in August and that is when I noticed they had changed the ingredients. So I sent it back and had to track down the old formula.


 

What is the difference in the formulas?


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Nov 15, 2011)

Aquarius1 said:


> I'm in! I used MT for a year and took a break. I just started on it again about 2 weeks ago, so this challenge is right on time.
> 
> I apply it diluted a little with aloe vera juice 3 x's/week and I wash 2 x's a week.
> 
> Thanks for launching this challenge!


 
Thanks for joining us! I'm glad to see you doing your first post in this challenge.


----------



## NewHairWOWeave (Nov 15, 2011)

I am down, I apply mine as a scalp treatment(rub)twice to three times a week. Mine is mixed with  about 3-4 different oils(jojoba, olive oil, black seed, pepermint). I am getting back into my regimine so this is a very helpful challenge for me..


----------



## Seamonster (Nov 15, 2011)

I will hop along for the ride, I apply every other day. Hoping to thicken up my hair, and then grow the thick hair long. 

I have the new formula first three ingredients water, stearalkonium chloride, and glycerol stearate. keratin protein is one of the last ingredients. I still need to do protein treatments with the new formula. Hoping to get the old formula from somebody that is pretein sensitive, so that I can cut out having to do a separate protein treatment.


----------



## dancinstallion (Nov 15, 2011)

JustGROWwithIt said:


> What is the difference in the formulas?


 
The ingredients are different and are rearranged. I don't know how that one will work being that I never used it and all of old threads were using the old formula with success.


----------



## A856 (Nov 15, 2011)

Count me in.....

*HOW I PLAN TO USE IT* mixed in an applicator bottle with castor oil and MN. Apply directly on the scalp.

*REGIMEN* apply nightly to scalp then braid up hair or bun for the day. Applying every night and co-washing every other day.

*CURRENT LENGTH & GOAL* I'm currently mid-back length. But I'm also transitioning without the BC. I'm currently 42wks post.


----------



## cartelise (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm in. Using my last batch with my sulphur mix.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Nov 15, 2011)

Yahoo! Thanks for joining


----------



## Ijanei (Nov 15, 2011)

_I'm in (still)!

Been using it consistently (every other day or so) since march! I mix mine with other oils. So far so good, hair growth has been great so far this year. 

*HOW I PLAN TO USE IT: *Every other day, oil the scalp with my mix! simple!
*
REGIMEN:* I have been co-washing every other day lately since I am natural now, I do a lot of wash-n-go with a moisturizing conditioner. Most of the time my hair is worn out or pinned up maybe twice out of the week. DC twice a week, once with oils and the other with organic mayo deep conditioner. I do flat iron about once a month (huge cut back from once a week). I shampoo only when I flat iron.

Also I seal my ends before wrapping for bed.
*
CURRENT LENGTH & GOAL:* Current length is APL. Goal length is BSL/BSB to MBL_


----------



## BlessedRN prof (Nov 15, 2011)

I want to join, I need to use up my stash of MegaTek and need to commit to my regimen for more than a few weeks at a time.  I mix my Megatek with the NTM or other leave in conditioners, jojoba oil, coconut oil and peppermint and castor oils.


----------



## tajaun (Nov 16, 2011)

I'll join. 
*How I plan to use it: mixed with sulfur. 
Regimen: Cowash and Apply every other night. 
Current length and goal: Shoulder length, i think will post pics goal is BSL. My last perm Saturday...*


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Nov 16, 2011)

tajaun said:


> I'll join.
> *How I plan to use it: mixed with sulfur.
> Regimen: Cowash and Apply every other night.
> Current length and goal: Shoulder length, i think will post pics goal is BSL. My last perm Saturday...*


*

what do u mean ur last perm is Saturday? are you switching to natural?*


----------



## tajaun (Nov 17, 2011)

I permed my hair this previous Saturday, I couldnt stretch any longer than 16 weeks.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Nov 18, 2011)

Has anyone experienced headaches or excessive shedding with Megatek? I just started using it so I haven't had those side effects, but I did alot of research on it and quite a few women experienced that. I am taking garlic pills just in case for the shedding.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 18, 2011)

Posted in the wrong thread (somebody bumped it)   

Anyway: I made up several MT Concoctions with either a Butter, a Pomade or JBCO. I've been applying to Parted Hair in Scalp.

Focusing heavily on my Nape Area (I'm having a situation back there) and for me, MT produces the fastest results when dealing with problem areas.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Nov 24, 2011)

So I DC'd with Megatek under a shower cap (on washed hair) last weekend. I left it on for 7 minutes. I can totally tell the difference in my hair. It feels so much stronger and not so...soft? Not soft in a good way but my hair was tooo soft, almost mushy like. I was a little worried at first because my hair didn't seem as moist as it usually is (I did DC with a moisturizing conditioner under my hair steamer to balance out the protein), but after a couple of days of moisturizing and sealing it feels fine again. I'm debating whether or not to DC with Megatek again this weekend or to wait a couple of weeks. Any thoughts?


----------



## mellymel05 (Nov 24, 2011)

Im in!

HOW I PLAN TO USE IT: mix it with my other "hair magic" and apply to my scalp daily.

REGIMEN: oil scalp daily, moisture & seal in the am & evenings, DC weekly

CURRENT LENGTH & GOAL: shoulder length - current, goal - wl


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Nov 24, 2011)

mellymel05
Thanks for joining! What's in your "hair magic"?


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Nov 24, 2011)

mellymel05
Thanks for joining! What's in your "hair magic"?


----------



## mellymel05 (Nov 24, 2011)

JustGROWwithIt said:


> @mellymel05
> Thanks for joining! What's in your "hair magic"?



A whole bunch of stuff, lol. I will try to remember since I am out of a lot of it. I will be restocking tomorrow.

1. MT
2. 2% MN
3. Wild Grow Oil
4. Capsacin
5. Coconut Oil
6. JBCO
7. Aloe Vera Gel
8. Tea Tree Oil


I also take 4000g of Garlic, 6 Hair Vits, 1 Multi, 1 Iron Pill, 1 Hair Skin & Nails Vit. All of them daily. Yes I know its a lot, but "we" are happy, lol. I stock up on all my products at tax time as that is the only time of year when I have a surplus of cash that I can use. 

I also just bought 2 containers of Lenzi's Request that I will add to the "hair magic". So I will see what happens.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm off MT for a coupla' weeks.  I try to do 2 on 2 off (just because) but on my 2 off, I use other G.A.s with Sulfur.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Nov 24, 2011)

IDareT'sHair Well we look forward to having you back soon!

By the way,
Has anyone experienced a growth surge using Megatek? Or is it simply helping in retaining length? Either way I'm happy! Just curious...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 24, 2011)

@JustGROWwithIt

I'm not going anywhere. 

My MT Regi consist of 2 weeks on & 2 weeks off MT.

On the off times, I use other Sulfur-based Growth Aids for the 2 weeks in-between.

Tis All.

ETA:  For me, it helps with length and it thickens.  And it works quickly.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Nov 24, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @JustGROWwithIt
> 
> I'm not going anywhere.
> 
> ...


 
So do you use it on your scalp or as a DC? And how often? 
I've only been using it for 2 weeks now so I'm still trying to figure out the best way to use it. I mixed some with a little water and massage it into my scalp every other night and then I DC'd with it for the 1st time last weekend. I'm not sure if I should do that anytime soon though. I don't want to experience protein overload...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 24, 2011)

JustGrowthwithIt

I apply directly to Scalp (in problem areas).  Recently I've been mixing it with something, either a Grease/Pomade or with Jamaican Black Castor.

When I first started using it back in '09, I had a bald patch the size of a Fifty-Cent Piece and it filled in very fast.

That's why I pulled it back out, because I've been having some problems with my Nape and for me, it works quickly to 'help' with problem areas.

I use it 2 weeks straight and then take 2 weeks off and substitute it with something else.  

I've never DC'ed with it.  Keep your Moisture Up.  It can be very drying.


----------



## newnyer (Nov 24, 2011)

Hmm, I might jump on this one too.  I already use it off and on but this challenge may spark me to be consistent again.

I have a MT, Hot Six, and sulfur mix that I USED to apply directly to the scalp every 2-3 days.  Now? Umm, whenever I'm bored.  I'll get back on it!  MN used to be apart of that mix but I personally think it was the component giving me the headaches, because as soon as I took it out of my mix (leaving all else constant) the headaches stopped.  

I've also used MT as a protein step but I also have Aphogee 2 minute and Nexxus Emergencee  which both work fine so I figured i'd save my product by chilling out on that.

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Nov 24, 2011)

newnyer said:


> Hmm, I might jump on this one too. I already use it off and on but this challenge may spark me to be consistent again.
> 
> I have a MT, Hot Six, and sulfur mix that I USED to apply directly to the scalp every 2-3 days. Now? Umm, whenever I'm bored. I'll get back on it! MN used to be apart of that mix but I personally think it was the component giving me the headaches, because as soon as I took it out of my mix (leaving all else constant) the headaches stopped.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for joining! How has your experience with Megatek been?


----------



## newnyer (Nov 24, 2011)

I've liked it so far- definitely planning to keep it in my regimen!  It's a good protein boost when needed and even though ii can't tell if it was the MT alone or the mix in its entirety, but I DEFINITELY had an increase in my normal growth rate when I used it religiously.  Didn't shed like others have, but I used a lot of oil in my mix and co-washed every few days so it never sat on my hair for more than 3 days at a time.  

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## SunKissedBrown (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi ladies,

I am usually just a "lookie loo" in here, but I like this challenge and want to join. 

I used MT about two years ago, but got negative results (entirely user error).  The product is good and I want to get the best results.  So this time around, I will just use it to shampoo and condition every week.  

I'll add my before and after pics too.

Excited to see yall results


----------



## GIJane (Nov 25, 2011)

I would love to try this but my hair and MT just dont agree. When I tried it I mixed it with castor oil and applied it directly to the scalp. It gave me migranes and my hair was shedding at an alarming rate. I didn't notice any length from it. But I know a lot of people did. Although, I might try it as a deep conditioner. I hate to waste my money.


----------



## blueberryd (Nov 25, 2011)

Where are you guys buying the old formula?  I don't want the new one! lol


----------



## nzeee (Nov 25, 2011)

blueberryd if Eqyss is to be believed (and why not?) the formula itself has not changed... they just made a 'correction' to the ingredients. but the old and new formulas are supposed to be the same. i read that on here and on bhm. sorry i have no source link to post...

if you're bent on getting the old product tho spring for the gallon size. otherwise it will be harder to find the old one...

don't ask how i know this stuff. i lurk A LOT tho i've never really used it. i'm curious to start tho. if i start i'll join the challenge. just want to get some garlic pills first (jut in case).

good luck everybody!!


----------



## irsgirl (Nov 25, 2011)

I want to join. I used Megatek two years ago for a the left side of my hair. It worked wonders for thickness and growth. I still have the old formula .


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Nov 26, 2011)

SunKissedBrown said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am usually just a "lookie loo" in here, but I like this challenge and want to join.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for joining! Hopefully you have better results this time around. For us new to using MT can you tell us what the "user error" was? Just to make sure we don't make the same mistakes.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Nov 26, 2011)

GIJane said:


> I would love to try this but my hair and MT just dont agree. When I tried it I mixed it with castor oil and applied it directly to the scalp. It gave me migranes and my hair was shedding at an alarming rate. I didn't notice any length from it. But I know a lot of people did. Although, I might try it as a deep conditioner. I hate to waste my money.


 
Yes, I've heard that some people did experience headaches and/or excessive shedding. I've been using it for about 3 weeks now and haven't noticed that fortunately. I started taking garlic pills to combat the shedding a couple weeks before I started using MT so maybe that's helping. Hopefully you get better results using it as a DC. Thanks for your experience, GIJane! So are you joining the challenge?


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Nov 26, 2011)

blueberryd said:


> Where are you guys buying the old formula? I don't want the new one! lol


 
I purchased mine on Amazon.com. It was only $31 including S&H.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Nov 26, 2011)

nzeee said:


> @blueberryd if Eqyss is to be believed (and why not?) the formula itself has not changed... they just made a 'correction' to the ingredients. but the old and new formulas are supposed to be the same. i read that on here and on bhm. sorry i have no source link to post...
> 
> if you're bent on getting the old product tho spring for the gallon size. otherwise it will be harder to find the old one...
> 
> ...


 
I bought some garlic pills first too just in case! I was not trying to lose any hair! I used them for a couple of weeks before I started using MT hoping that it would be in my system well enough by then. So far I haven't had any problems with shedding at all. Let us know if you decide to join us. We'd love to have you on board!


----------



## NaturalPath (Nov 26, 2011)

can you add me to the list OP? I just bought some mega-tek and plan to start using it as soon as it arrives


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Nov 26, 2011)

Mane_Attraxion said:


> can you add me to the list OP? I just bought some mega-tek and plan to start using it as soon as it arrives


 
Of course! Thanks for joining us!


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Nov 26, 2011)

Today I sectioned my hair in quarters and dampened each section with water, then applied Organix Coconut conditioner and detangled, then applied warm EVOO. Placed a baggy on my head and sat with my thermal heat cap on for about 40 mins. Then I took the heat cap off and tied a scarf around the baggy and then placed a winter hat over it and slept for about 1 1/2 hrs. My hair felt really nice after. After shampooing I applied Megatek to only the bottom half of my hair focusing on my ends for 7 mins under a shower cap and then applied Beemine bee-u-ti-ful deep conditioner focusing heavily on my ends and am now sitting under my steamer typing this. We'll see how much my hair appreciates this TLC when this is rinsed out! I know I said I would only be applying MT to my hair as a DC once a month but so many women in here use it more often and have experienced great results so I decided to up that to weekly. We'll see how this turns out today though. I pre-pooped for extra moisture since MT has such high protein content. And I'm thinking of adding a mid-week cowash to my reggie if I feel my hair needs it, I'll update ya'll on that if there's a change. Well, time to go rinse!


----------



## GIJane (Nov 26, 2011)

JustGROWwithIt said:


> Yes, I've heard that some people did experience headaches and/or excessive shedding. I've been using it for about 3 weeks now and haven't noticed that fortunately. I started taking garlic pills to combat the shedding a couple weeks before I started using MT so maybe that's helping. Hopefully you get better results using it as a DC. Thanks for your experience, @GIJane! So are you joining the challenge?


 

JustGROWwithIt Unfortunately, I will not be joining. I was taking garlic pills as well but it did nothing for me. But, thanks for the invite. I will be lurking because Megatek does work for a lot of people. So I will be looking forward to the growth pictures. Good luck to all the challengers.


----------



## dancinstallion (Nov 27, 2011)

I have new growth already. I redid my twists on the 10th and I started using my mix around the 13th so this is two weeks. It is easier for me to see the growth because I am in twists. My hair wasn't growing as fast for the month I wasn't using my mix. 

Have you ladies been consistent with applying it for? 
I will do a length check at the end of year when I take my twists down and give myself a touch up.


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Nov 28, 2011)

I'd like to join if it's not too late!

I've been using MegaTek for about, I say, 3 months now. I mix mine with Doo Gro Stimulating Growth Oil every other day. I've heard the vast amount of protein in MegaTek can lead to dryness so I use mine every other day.

Typically, I keep my hair hidden under braids and weaves and I let it breathe 1 to 2 weeks before having it re-braided or re-weaved. I always wash and DC with the KMS Flat Out line. I was told by my ex-boyfriend's mother to buy Wen, but I am afraid to, honestly. My mom used Wen too. I have been slacking lately, but I am getting my hair re-done this week, so I will start up my regime again.

My current natural length is around the middle of my neck(last August, it was above my ears, I cut it Rihanna-short), but my ultimate goal is BSL. That is the length of the weave I have in now.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Nov 28, 2011)

dancinstallion said:


> I have new growth already. I redid my twists on the 10th and I started using my mix around the 13th so this is two weeks. It is easier for me to see the growth because I am in twists. My hair wasn't growing as fast for the month I wasn't using my mix.
> 
> Have you ladies been consistent with applying it for?
> I will do a length check at the end of year when I take my twists down and give myself a touch up.


 
dancinstallion, Really? How much growth have you noticed? 
I am wearing my hair in twists too but I take them down weekly. This past weekend I stretched my hair to do a length check and I SWEAR it was about 1/2'' longer! I know that's not much but it was only 2 weeks since I checked my length last and my hair typically grows 1/2" a month! I don't know if it was just a poor length check last time or what though since 1/2" isn't a super noticeable change. It'd be easier to tell if I was relaxed...But I'm really hoping it has grown. I've been diligent with applying MT. I changed me reggie with it this week. I mixed some of my Beemine Sulfur serum with the MT and water mix and am applying that to my scalp daily starting last Saturday. I am also adding a weekly DC with MT on the bottom half of my hair to help strengthen my ends and aid in retention. I will still do monthly DC's with MT on my entire head as well. I won't do another length check 'til Jan 1st so I can really tell if there has been a growth surge.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Nov 28, 2011)

SoopremeBeing
Of course it's not too late! Glad to have you.
I used Wen a couple of years ago and frankly I was not impressed. Yes, it was nice. Yes, it smelled good. But for the price and size of the bottle and how much you need to use it's not worth it. It didn't do anything super spectacular to my hair for me to continue using it. I used it for a couple of months and saw no significant change in my hair. This is just my personal experience. I'm sure it's worked great for others.


----------



## A856 (Nov 28, 2011)

A856 said:


> Count me in.....
> 
> *HOW I PLAN TO USE IT* mixed in an applicator bottle with castor oil and MN. Apply directly on the scalp.
> 
> ...


 
I technically started on Saturday 11/26 after I washed my hair. I applied some this morning as well and plan to co-wash and reapply more this evening before I braid my hair up. 

I'm also taking hairfinity pills daily, and when I can remember on the weekend


----------



## newnyer (Nov 28, 2011)

Got my bee mine serum today in the mail!  I mixed it with my previous applicator bottle which was almost empty, but consisted of MT, hot six oil, and about 1/2 tsp of sublimed sulfur.  Added a little more MT for good measure. Lol.  Let's see how it works!

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Nov 29, 2011)

newnyer said:


> Got my bee mine serum today in the mail! I mixed it with my previous applicator bottle which was almost empty, but consisted of MT, hot six oil, and about 1/2 tsp of sublimed sulfur. Added a little more MT for good measure. Lol. Let's see how it works!
> 
> Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


 
newnyer 
I've read alot of posts about hot six oil. What is it exactly? And sublimed sulfur?


----------



## Aquarius1 (Nov 29, 2011)

@_dancinstallion _Yeah, gurl. I be lurkin' long time! I'm so close to my goal and must get serious now!


----------



## newnyer (Nov 29, 2011)

JustGROWwithIt Hot Six Oil is made by African Royale & is just an easy & accessible route to get a decent oil mix.  It's also not bad on the pockets either & can usually be found in any BSS or ethnic hair aisle.  The 1st ingrediants listed are : olive, canola, wheat germ, sweet almond, safflower, castor, and sesame oils.  

Sublimed sulfur, or "flowers of sulfur", is just sulfur in its powder form.  I'm sure there's a more scientific and educated way of describing it so please chime in ladies if you feel the need. Lol.  Bought it online but I've heard they sell it behind the counter @ pharmacies if you ask.  A lot of ladies on here use it in various mixtures as a growth aid.  It IS a chemical though, & can cause irritation if not used properly, but there are SO many threads on here that would help you research better.  Wish I could post links from my phone to direct you....HTH a bit & made a lil sense.  I'm half sleep LOL.

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## dollface0023 (Nov 29, 2011)

I've been using my MegaTek mixed with Bee Mine and Ovation (Which is weird because I just learned that these 2 are practically the same thing)

I want to use it everyday, but I'm definitely going to wash my hair once a week if I do...Plus, the itching is getting ridiculous.


----------



## dancinstallion (Nov 29, 2011)

I use way more than half of teaspoon of sulfur. I use about two tablespoons in my mix. I thought I wasn't using enough so that is why I upped the amount. 

I bought mine from cvs pharmacy for about 4 dollars. They had to order it but it came in like two days at the most.


----------



## newnyer (Nov 29, 2011)

dancinstallion said:


> I use way more than half of teaspoon of sulfur. I use about two tablespoons in my mix. I thought I wasn't using enough so that is why I upped the amount.
> 
> I bought mine from cvs pharmacy for about 4 dollars. They had to order it but it came in like two days at the most.



How big is your mix container/bottle? I thought the norm ratio was about 1 tsp of sulphur to every 8 oz mixture.  (maybe a little less...have to go back and look.)  I have a smaller applicator bottle that's why I only use a little, plus the bee mine has sulfur in it too so I didn't want to overdo it.  Have you noticed a difference since the increase?  

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## dancinstallion (Nov 29, 2011)

newnyer said:


> How big is your mix container/bottle? I thought the norm ratio was about 1 tsp of sulphur to every 8 oz mixture. (maybe a little less...have to go back and look.) I have a smaller applicator bottle that's why I only use a little, plus the bee mine has sulfur in it too so I didn't want to overdo it. Have you noticed a difference since the increase?
> 
> Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


 
My bottle is only about 8 oz. I used to mix it in 4 oz jars with dr wonder grease and I would put about 1 tblsp. I just didn't think 1 tsp was enough. 

I am getting good growth and no extra shedding(I shed a lot sometimes so nothing extra)


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Nov 29, 2011)

newnyer, thanks for the info. That definately helped explain things for me. I mix Beemine sulfur serum with MT and apply that to my scalp nightly, but I was thinking of taking sulfur capsules as well. Does anyone have experience doing this?


----------



## tajaun (Nov 29, 2011)

Ok here is the full version of my regimen....
Starting Length: Barely shoulder length. Its cut in layers. 
Projected/Goal Length for December 2012: hopefully full strong healthy APL or  BSL 
Regimen: Cowash once a week with moisturizing conditioner, DC once a week, Henna every 4 weeks, after each wash moisturize and seal with castor oil. spray diluted moisturizer on daily in mornings and apply megatek with sulfur and oils at night, wear protective styles,
KEEP MY HANDS AND SCISSORS OUT OF MY HEAD
Starting Pic (optional):


----------



## SunKissedBrown (Nov 29, 2011)

JustGROWwithIt said:


> Thanks for joining! Hopefully you have better results this time around. For us new to using MT can you tell us what the "user error" was? Just to make sure we don't make the same mistakes.




Thanks!  I'm sure I'll have better results this time.    

My mistake was that I used to mix the conditioner/rebuilder with oils and apply it to my scalp a few times a week.  Eventually my scalp got irritated, my hair broke off in patches and was thoroughly damaged.  

My advice to new users is: use MegaTek according to the manufacturer's suggestion, as it is a fairly strong product.  I certainly plan on taking my own advice  

All The Best...


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Nov 30, 2011)

SunKissedBrown thanks for the tip. I am currently applying MT mixed with water and Beemine sulfur serum to my scalp nightly, so I will be extra cautious and watchful for any signs of irritation.


----------



## A856 (Nov 30, 2011)

Does anyone have an issue with clogging of the applicator bottle?? I do, just about everytime I use it.

Not sure if the hole isn't large enough or my mixture is too thick. I wanna say maybe a mixture of both, I've been running the bottle under hot water to loosen the mixture up to go thru the hole easier, sometimes it works, sometimes no. Maybe I'll try to open up the hole and thin out the mixture....


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Nov 30, 2011)

A856 said:


> Does anyone have an issue with clogging of the applicator bottle?? I do, just about everytime I use it.
> 
> Not sure if the hole isn't large enough or my mixture is too thick. I wanna say maybe a mixture of both, I've been running the bottle under hot water to loosen the mixture up to go thru the hole easier, sometimes it works, sometimes no. Maybe I'll try to open up the hole and thin out the mixture....


 
I have had no issues with this...maybe the mixture needs to be thinned out a little more


----------



## dancinstallion (Dec 2, 2011)

How is everyone doing? are you being consistent? You should be experiencing growth by this time if it is working.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm switching the way I use my MT back to the way I was using it in the summer.  I think DC'ing overnight with MT is just the best thing for my hair.  Now I have some thinning in my crown to deal with...it's been a PIA since it all fell out from postpartum shedding.  MT was the only thing that worked for it....so back I go!


----------



## tajaun (Dec 3, 2011)

About total apply dc, baggy, and go to sleep. Rinse in the am, moisturizer and seal. Apply mix when dry. 
Happy hair growing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 4, 2011)

Back On Mega-Tek for at least a week or 2.  Mixed it with ButtersNBars "Grow My Hair"


----------



## newnyer (Dec 5, 2011)

Massaged in my MT mix in tonight.  Think I will stick to doing this about 3x a week.  I need to figure out when I'm planning on getting a relaxer though so I can be sure to stop usage at least a week before...don't need that sulfur causing me any problems.

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## NaturalPath (Dec 6, 2011)

My Mega tek just arrived in the mail.................... & its the NEW VERSION 

Oh well, yall let me know if you are still receiving the same results with this new verion.


----------



## NYDee (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm in. I use this now.


----------



## mellymel05 (Dec 6, 2011)

I use my mix nightly. I have had my conrows for about 2 weeks and the back of my head is loose. I can feel the wrinkles under the braids. The top, front & sides I can wiggle. So something is definitely growing on, lol.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Dec 6, 2011)

I've been using my MT mix on my from edges only, 2x/day.  I dampen my hair slightly and apply the MT on top of it, my hair isn't protein-sensitive so it works well.  My mix is MT, JBCO, horsetail, burdock, nettle, and marshmallow root extracts.  I'm getting a tiny bit of  growth there, and just trying to be consistent.

I also ended up getting a new bottle of MT, but I won't know how it works until 2/2012, when I use it as a protein treatment.  I love using it that way and not just for scalp purposes .


----------



## dancinstallion (Dec 6, 2011)

Mane_Attraxion said:


> My Mega tek just arrived in the mail.................... & its the NEW VERSION
> 
> Oh well, yall let me know if you are still receiving the same results with this new verion.


 
Mane_Attraxion  I am sorry to hear that. The new version doesn't have the  mucopolysaccharides anymore and that is what every agreed on was causing the growth. So without that and the hydrolyzed keratin being so low on the list now that it wasn't worth the money So I refused to use it. 

I don't know how many people are using the new version and a lof of people aren't applying daily so the benefits wouldn't be nearly as great. 

are you going to keep the new version or send it back? I had to look around and I found a bottle of the old version.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 6, 2011)

I have the "New Version" It smells/looks the same.  We'll see if it works the same.


----------



## NaturalPath (Dec 7, 2011)

dancinstallion said:


> Mane_Attraxion  I am sorry to hear that. The new version doesn't have the  mucopolysaccharides anymore and that is what every agreed on was causing the growth. So without that and the hydrolyzed keratin being so low on the list now that it wasn't worth the money So I refused to use it.
> 
> I don't know how many people are using the new version and a lof of people aren't applying daily so the benefits wouldn't be nearly as great.
> 
> are you going to keep the new version or send it back? I had to look around and I found a bottle of the old version.



:scratchch	If mucopolysaccharides are what people equate to faster hair growth, I wonder if I can just incorporate aloe vera into the mix? I swear there was a thread about this along time ago, I have to do some digging around here. 


> According to Dr. John Finnegan, mucopolysaccharides are made in the human body and perform many key functions in our health, including growth and immune system functioning. Unfortunately, after puberty we cease manufacturing mucopolysaccharides and must obtain them from outside sources. Mucopolysaccharides are found in large amounts in fresh aloe vera and in properly prepared aloe vera juices.


 http://www.chronicfatiguesolution.com/aloe-vera.htm

As for the hydrolyzed keratin, if its function is to penetrate all 3 layers of the hair shaft; I wonder if I could incorporate monthly aphogee protein treatments. I think the producers moved the ingredient down the list since many consumers said that it made their hair too hard and caused a lot of shedding. At least aphogee does help strengthen and prevent breakage.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Dec 7, 2011)

JustGROWwithIt said:


> I'll be using sulfur at the same time as well so if our hair falls out we'll be bald together lol! JK



I've done this all year with no problem. I add castor oil and whatever other oil have. The last time I mixed Amla oil and those were the best results I've seen.


----------



## Queenmickie (Dec 7, 2011)

I was planning on lurking my way through this challenge, but my MT arrived last week and it is the old formula . Will it still work? Anyone else using the old formula? The new formula is missing the marine protein, and the hydrolyzed keratin protein is lower down in the ingredients.


----------



## NaturalPath (Dec 7, 2011)

Queenmickie said:


> I was planning on lurking my way through this challenge, but my MT arrived last week and it is the old formula . Will it still work? Anyone else using the old formula? The new formula is missing the marine protein, and the hydrolyzed keratin protein is lower down in the ingredients.



Do you mean you received the new formula?? See my post above ^^


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Dec 7, 2011)

Well I just ued the new formula on Monday to DC overnight with.  I can totally feel the difference...you can tell it's less protein in the new one.  I can say it's still a good amount of protein though...my hair feels soooo much better.  It feels stronger, and no crispy tangled ends and ssk's.  For me, it feels a bit stronger than a normal protein treatment, but not as strong as old formula.  As for growth...well we'll see.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 7, 2011)

Queenmickie most of us here are using the old formula. Did you mean you have the new one?

I swear my hair grew half an inch in 2 weeks when I checked it a week ago, but I don't want to get my hopes up. I'm not checking my length again until Jan 1st so we will see if I've experienced growth. I can absolutely say that it's made my hair MUCH stronger! Hardly any breakage if any at all. I love it. And it has not made my hair hard or brittle at all. I've been applying it to my ends weekly after shampooing and before DCing and steaming. I cover with a shower cap and leave on for 7 mins and then rinse out. I think I'm going to leave it on for 10 mins next time...I also changed how I apply it to my scalp. I mixed water, MT and Beemine sulfer serum together and apply it to my scalp every other nightly and massage it in. I was doing it every night but it was causing me to itch I think from buildup. My roots feel a lot thicker too! But again, it may just be wishful thinking. I don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 7, 2011)

dollface0023, Ms. Tiki, Queenmickie,
Hey ladies, 
should I add you to the list of challengers? Are you joining us?


----------



## Queenmickie (Dec 8, 2011)

I was so upset I wrote old formula when I DEF meant new formula. Yes I have the new formula...Sorry for the confusion.



JustGROWwithIt said:


> Queenmickie most of us here are using the old formula. Did you mean you have the new one?
> 
> I swear my hair grew half an inch in 2 weeks when I checked it a week ago, but I don't want to get my hopes up. I'm not checking my length again until Jan 1st so we will see if I've experienced growth. I can absolutely say that it's made my hair MUCH stronger! Hardly any breakage if any at all. I love it. And it has not made my hair hard or brittle at all. I've been applying it to my ends weekly after shampooing and before DCing and steaming. I cover with a shower cap and leave on for 7 mins and then rinse out. I think I'm going to leave it on for 10 mins next time...I also changed how I apply it to my scalp. I mixed water, MT and Beemine sulfer serum together and apply it to my scalp every other nightly and massage it in. I was doing it every night but it was causing me to itch I think from buildup. My roots feel a lot thicker too! But again, it may just be wishful thinking. I don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## A856 (Dec 8, 2011)

I need to check my bottle and see if it's the old or new formula....


----------



## Queenmickie (Dec 8, 2011)

Yes, please add me and my not as good the old MT to the challenge.
Last night I  gave the bottle the side eye. Does that count as an update?  Lol


JustGROWwithIt said:


> Queenmickie most of us here are using the old formula. Did you mean you have the new one?
> 
> I swear my hair grew half an inch in 2 weeks when I checked it a week ago, but I don't want to get my hopes up. I'm not checking my length again until Jan 1st so we will see if I've experienced growth. I can absolutely say that it's made my hair MUCH stronger! Hardly any breakage if any at all. I love it. And it has not made my hair hard or brittle at all. I've been applying it to my ends weekly after shampooing and before DCing and steaming. I cover with a shower cap and leave on for 7 mins and then rinse out. I think I'm going to leave it on for 10 mins next time...I also changed how I apply it to my scalp. I mixed water, MT and Beemine sulfer serum together and apply it to my scalp every other nightly and massage it in. I was doing it every night but it was causing me to itch I think from buildup. My roots feel a lot thicker too! But again, it may just be wishful thinking. I don't want to get my hopes up.





JustGROWwithIt said:


> dollface0023, Ms. Tiki, Queenmickie,
> Hey ladies,
> should I add you to the list of challengers? Are you joining us?


----------



## aribell (Dec 8, 2011)

JustGROWwithIt said:


> Has anyone experienced headaches or excessive shedding with Megatek? I just started using it so I haven't had those side effects, but I did alot of research on it and quite a few women experienced that. I am taking garlic pills just in case for the shedding.


 
I used MT a while back and yes, I got headaches from it, so I didn't use it anymore.

Regarding new/old formula, growth is really the only thing the product is made for and the only way they make money.  They probably thoroughly tested it to make sure it would work the same before selling the new formula to customers.


----------



## tajaun (Dec 8, 2011)

Does any one have a pic of the new bottle, does it look exactly like the old bottle?


----------



## Queenmickie (Dec 8, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing! If doesn't work people will pissed, and not buy it anymore. I really hope it works. I'm try to fill in my wack patch.



nicola.kirwan said:


> I used MT a while back and yes, I got headaches from it, so I didn't use it anymore.
> 
> Regarding new/old formula, growth is really the only thing the product is made for and the only way they make money.  They probably thoroughly tested it to make sure it would work the same before selling the new formula to customers.


----------



## dollface0023 (Dec 8, 2011)

JustGROWwithIt said:


> @dollface0023, @Ms. Tiki, @Queenmickie,
> Hey ladies,
> should I add you to the list of challengers? Are you joining us?


 
Yes, please add me! I'll definitely join


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Dec 8, 2011)

JustGROWwithIt said:


> @dollface0023, @Ms. Tiki, @Queenmickie,
> Hey ladies,
> should I add you to the list of challengers? Are you joining us?



I'm not sure. I only have a little MT left and after it's gone that's it for me


----------



## NaturalPath (Dec 8, 2011)

Bump: So has anyone contemplated mixing their Mega Tek with aloe vera or have already done so?


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Dec 8, 2011)

Mane_Attraxion said:


> Bump: So has anyone contemplated mixing their Mega Tek with aloe vera or have already done so?


 
No, but I have been wondering if I should find some hydrolized keratin, and pour it into the new bottle I got...


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 9, 2011)

Ms. Tiki said:


> I'm not sure. I only have a little MT left and after it's gone that's it for me


 
Ms. Tiki why will you not be repurchasing? Negative results? 
Queenmickie lol at "giving the bottle the side eye". I love it


----------



## dancinstallion (Dec 9, 2011)

MrsJaiDiva said:


> No, but I have been wondering if I should find some hydrolized keratin, and pour it into the new bottle I got...


 
MrsJaiDiva, I think you should add the keratin to the bottle. It should work great. Just add a little first and test it for about a week and then you can add a little more if needed. 


about them changing the ingredients and it must still work.... I don't think so. I believe a lot of people got hooked on how great megatek was and like all companies do, The got greedy and changed the ingredients to make an even bigger profit. They know Megatek and ovation are a brand now and not too many people are into ingredients anyway. So the name is out there whether it will still work or not. They got greedy when they made Ovation for double the price and half of the product of megatek. 

People who were accustomed to buying megatek are still going to buy it not knowing they changed the ingredients. Plus they are constantly getting new customers so they don't care about whether it works or not anymore.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Dec 9, 2011)

JustGROWwithIt said:


> @Ms. Tiki why will you not be repurchasing? Negative results?
> @Queenmickie lol at "giving the bottle the side eye". I love it



No, brokeness


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Dec 9, 2011)

dancinstallion said:


> MrsJaiDiva, I think you should add the keratin to the bottle. It should work great. Just add a little first and test it for about a week and then you can add a little more if needed.
> 
> 
> about them changing the ingredients and it must still work.... I don't think so. I believe a lot of people got hooked on how great megatek was and like all companies do, The got greedy and changed the ingredients to make an even bigger profit. They know Megatek and ovation are a brand now and not too many people are into ingredients anyway. So the name is out there whether it will still work or not. They got greedy when they made Ovation for double the price and half of the product of megatek.
> ...



I'm on the hunt for some...apparently they only sell it by the Vat for a couple thousand dollars.    And I gotta agree about it working differently now...because I used it the way I did, I can feel the change.  It's not as potent as it was, for sure.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 9, 2011)

Ms. Tiki said:


> No, brokeness


 Ms. Tiki
I feel you on the brokeness! I am a little heavy-handed with product and always tend to overuse/apply when it comes to conditioners and such. Last week I was applying MT to my ends and had to remind myself that this mess costs $30 a bottle! Uuuh, I need to slow it down


----------



## Ltown (Dec 9, 2011)

dancinstallion said:


> MrsJaiDiva, I think you should add the keratin to the bottle. It should work great. Just add a little first and test it for about a week and then you can add a little more if needed.
> 
> 
> about them changing the ingredients and it must still work.... I don't think so. I believe a lot of people got hooked on how great megatek was and like all companies do, The got greedy and changed the ingredients to make an even bigger profit. They know Megatek and ovation are a brand now and not too many people are into ingredients anyway. So the name is out there whether it will still work or not. They got greedy when they made Ovation for double the price and half of the product of megatek.
> ...








I'm piss until i read this thread i didn't know and its not working like it used too.  Thabks for posting!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Dec 9, 2011)

JustGROWwithIt  I've manage to make my last for a year. I use 1-2 oz at most in my mixes. It did help that I took a break for a few month. As much as Amla stinks I'm saving my last bit to mix with that in hope to go out with a bang


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Dec 9, 2011)

I found a place that sells the hydrolized keratin protein.  I should be getting it by Monday...if it works, I will definitely share my findings with the group!


----------



## Queenmickie (Dec 11, 2011)

MrsJaiDiva said:


> I found a place that sells the hydrolized keratin protein.  I should be getting it by Monday...if it works, I will definitely share my findings with the group!



I tried order some from Lotioncrafters but, they don't deliver to my APO box. I very interested to know where you ordered yours. Hopefully it was not Lotionscrafters. I did send them an email saying they should use USPS. I can't be the only person on a military base who wants to buy their products.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Dec 12, 2011)

I got my order today.  I wanted to get it before I reccomended them here.  There was spillage, so I just want to warn that this company is a bit sloppy with the goods.  I requested priority, and they could have done a better job with packaging....maybe I'm spoiled by Amazon, and Ayurnaturalbeauty.com.  Anywhoo...I ordered from http://www.gardenofwisdom.com/  They have a great selection of essential oils, and other oils.  I "may" order from them again...we'll see.


----------



## tajaun (Dec 15, 2011)

Deeeeep conditioner ova night :


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 15, 2011)

How's everyone been doing with their MT applications? Experiencing any growth yet?
Today I am going to be washing my hair so I decided to do a prepoo. I started with parting my hair in 4 sections and detangling with my fingers thoroughly. Then dampened with a little water, applied Beemine Bee Lovely Moisturizing Daily Conditioner, combed through, then applied Hydratherma Naturals moisturizing DC, then MT, and finally a generous amount of EVOO. I covered with a plastic baggy and then my thermal heat wrap. I've had it sitting on my hair for about 6 hours or so...just too busy to wash it out. But I'm curious to see how my hair likes it. If it works well I may try leaving it on overnight next time before wash day...


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Dec 15, 2011)

The condition of my hair has been improving greatly by Dc'ing overnight with MT.  I think I caught it before I had a Real setback from over-moisturizing my hair.  My ends always felt crispy, and my front was thinning out.  This time I am firmly sticking with what works for me...


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 15, 2011)

MrsJaiDiva Thanks for the tip! I'll try leaving MT on overnight next time. How often do you DC with it?


----------



## dancinstallion (Dec 16, 2011)

I think I too will start deep conditioning overnight with mt mixed with another conditioner.  I will be taking down my twists next week and doing a length check so I will deep condition overnight then. I have to trim as well and I hate trimming. I will take pictures so hopefully it comes out right.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 16, 2011)

How often is everyone DC'ing with MT? I originally planned on once a month or even bi-monthly. But it's turn into weekly. My hair loves it. And as my prepoo results? LOVED IT! My hair felt wonderful. Strong yet moisturized, firm yet soft. Make any sense?  I also applied it to my hair after my shampoo for about 10 mins. As I did my twists my hair felt great. It definately loves protein. I saw only a few little broken hairs. Nothing to be overly concerned about. I just need to trim these brittle ends with and old dye on them. Bad decision....But the MT is holding them up nicely still.


----------



## BlueNile (Dec 17, 2011)

JustGROWwithIt said:


> How often is everyone DC'ing with MT? I originally planned on once a month or even bi-monthly. But it's turn into weekly. My hair loves it. And as my prepoo results? LOVED IT! My hair felt wonderful. Strong yet moisturized, firm yet soft. Make any sense?  I also applied it to my hair after my shampoo for about 10 mins. As I did my twists my hair felt great. It definately loves protein. I saw only a few little broken hairs. Nothing to be overly concerned about. I just need to trim these brittle ends with and old dye on them. Bad decision....But the MT is holding them up nicely still.



My hair loves protein so it's a win with MT

I do a 'treatment' once a week


----------



## BlueNile (Dec 17, 2011)

Mane_Attraxion said:


> My Mega tek just arrived in the mail.................... & its the NEW VERSION
> 
> Oh well, yall let me know if you are still receiving the same results with this new verion.



Grrrrrrr, I have learned to always check the ingredients before I purchase something to make sure it's the version I want


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Dec 17, 2011)

I DC with it every 4+ days with it, so anywhere from 1-2x's a week.  My hair loves protein, so it's been feeling a lot healthier everytime I DC with it.  The next day I do a shikakai cowash which is very moisturizing, and then condition with AO White Camelia or Aussie Moist.  So far, my hair hasn't felt like its in need of a DC....but that might be because I use a dab of AO WC, and ceramide oils in my spray bottle mixture.


----------



## DiamondTeaira (Dec 17, 2011)

I have been applying this for about a month now. I used it last year and seen some good growth (didn't measure so I don't know how much though).

*How I plan to use it:* mixed with wonder 8 oil (JBCO after I run out of Wonder8) and apply to scalp every other day. Condition with it between installs.
*Regimen:* Protective style with braids. 
*Current length and goal:* Layered BSL, goal is WL.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 17, 2011)

DiamondTeaira thanks for joinging us! I will add your name to the list.


----------



## HauteHippie (Dec 18, 2011)

After reading about the ingredient change, I've decided to take myself out of this challenge. I'm going to try Ovation and another product instead.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 18, 2011)

HauteHippie Well I hope you get great results from Ovation! We'll miss you!


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 25, 2011)

So last night I parted my hair in 4 sections and finger detangled then applied MT to each section and twisted my hair into 4 balls. I put a plastic cap over my hair and left it on until around 4pm today. My hair felt nice and smooth, soft after I rinsed it out. After shampooing and combing conditioner through I rinsed and applied MT to my 4 sections again and then Beemine Bee-u-ti-ful deep conditioner on top of MT and I am now sitting under my steamer. I will steam for approx 45 mins and then rinse out. We'll see how it goes! My hair is definately improving. But I was noticing some breakage this week so that's why I decided to up my MT application this week. Hope it helps! 
How is everyone else doing?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 25, 2011)

I've been using MT for about the past 2 days. Will stick with _"how I do,"_ which is 2 weeks on 2 weeks off.

On those "Off Times" I rotate the other Growth Aides that I've been using.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Dec 25, 2011)

IDareT'sHair how are your results? What other growth aides are you currently using?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 25, 2011)

I like Mega-Tek. When I first started my HHJ, I had a Bald Spot about the Size of a Fifty Cent Piece (in April) by June, it had completely filled in. 

So, I am a huge fan of Mega-Tek and seen what it can do. 

You do have to keep your moisture on point because it can be a tad drying. I had found that after about 2 weeks solid, my scalp was getting tender/sore, which led me to using it 2 weeks on 2 off.

I'd like to try it as a Protein DC'er, but just haven't done it yet.

I use (in no particular order):

Extra Dark JBCO & JBCO w/Pimento
Mizani Night-time Intense Rx
Camille Rose Growth Serum
Hydratherma Naturals Growth Lotion, Oil & Follicle Booster
Claudie Iman Butter & Claudie Temple Balm Revitalizer
"Grow My Hair" From ButtersNBars
Sprout from Hairitage Hydrations
Roots Nourishing Hair Creme - Njoi CreationS
Christine Gant's Healthy Hair Butta' & CG's Neem Oil

JustGROWwithIt


----------



## AlwaysNatural (Dec 26, 2011)

I want to join, but is there an alternative to using garlic pills for shedding, pills give me chest pain.

Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## blackviolet (Dec 26, 2011)

I started using Megatek when I found LHCF, this was the first recommended product I purchased. I used it nightly with no oils or added ingredients, applied to my thinning edges and crown, bagged overnight and condition washed in the morning.

Within 2 months, my edges filled in, the thinning spot in the crown was begining to show improvement, and the overall length and thickness really increased.

I dc 3-4 times weekly and after approx. 6 months of doing this, I brought Glovers treatment mixed with sulfur 8 into rotation as megatek was making my scalp sore.

I now substitute Tiva growth oil when the megatek starts causing scalp soreness and plan on using some of the growth aids IdareTshair listed.

ETA-mixed Megatek with JBCO and started using moisturizing leavein to fight dryness.

*dang apostrophe key doesnt work*


----------



## NaturalPath (Dec 26, 2011)

AlwaysNatural said:


> I want to join, but is there an alternative to using garlic pills for shedding, pills give me chest pain.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF



Perhaps you could either mix the garilic pills (if in capsule form) in with your conditioner, do tea/coffee rinses or ingest the raw form of the garlic.

Hey everyone still using the new formula, have you noticed any noticeable growth right now? I am currently on a 3 week hiatus from it since I couldnt bring the large bottle with me on the plane, so I am itching to get back to using it to see if it will work.


----------



## AlwaysNatural (Dec 26, 2011)

^ Okay, I will join, thanks for advice.


Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## Queenmickie (Dec 26, 2011)

MT traumatized me! I began using the new formula last month. I mixed it with grape seed oil and eucalyptus oil. Sprayed it on my wack patch a couple of times a week for two weeks. My hair was shedding so much I was frightened. I started taking garlic pills but, it didn't help. By the end of two weeks I had a shiny bald spot where there once had been thin fuzz. I was upset and scared. I stopped using MT and switched to Boundless Tresses. At least it's not shiny anymore.


----------



## mzteaze (Dec 26, 2011)

AlwaysNatural said:


> I want to join, but is there an alternative to using garlic pills for shedding, pills give me chest pain.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF



You can use a garlic based conditioner.  There are several really good ones out there.  I use Alter Ego.

The shedding that you experience should be temporary.  As with any growth aid, it should balance out within 4-6 weeks.  If you stick with the product, the results tend to worth the initial symptoms.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 26, 2011)

AlwaysNatural

I Agree with the Other Posters.  Keeping your Moisture in tact should help ward off any issues with potential Shedding, along with Black Tea or Coffee Rinses and Garlic Conditioner. 

I have both Alter Ego and Nutrine.  Nutrine is cheaper.  They also have: Queen Helene Garlic and some other cheaper Garlic alternatives.


----------



## Ltown (Dec 26, 2011)

Has anyone found a vendor with the original formula? I have the new one didn't know it until someone posted here but my growth is definately not the same, no shedding but i use lots of oils.


----------



## AlwaysNatural (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm not really understanding how putting garlics ontop of your hair externally is stopping your hair from shedding, but im gon' trust yall and look for garlic conditioner in the BSS.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Dec 26, 2011)

Checking in:  haven't noticed any miraculous growth, but the overall condition of my hair has improved greatly!  I'm seeing a lot less shedding with this new formula, but that may also be due to my Ayurvedic regimen as well....not mad at all!  My front is looking better as well, and the thinning has stopped.  Really just trying to get to a super thick head of healthy hair, and let length follow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2011)

Ltown said:


> *Has anyone found a vendor with the original formula?* I have the new one didn't know it until someone posted here but my growth is definately not the same, no shedding but i use lots of oils.


 
Ltown  I have not L! 

The last bottle I bought had a Pic of the Old Bottle, when it arrived it was the new Bottle (Formula).   SMH.

I contacted the Seller and they said something Lame like:  _"Whoops, our web-master forgot to change the picture"_


----------



## Ltown (Dec 27, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown  I have not L!
> 
> The last bottle I bought had a Pic of the Old Bottle, when it arrived it was the new Bottle (Formula).   SMH.
> 
> I contacted the Seller and they said something Lame like:  _"Whoops, our web-master forgot to change the picture"_



IDareT'sHair, that sad, i should have known something was wrong when i didn't get any growth.  I went out on ebay and like you said phots have old but i'm sure the forumla is new.  Oh well, i will try other things.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2011)

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, that sad, i should have known something was wrong when i didn't get any growth. *I went out on ebay and like you said phots have old but i'm sure the forumla is new. Oh well, i will try other things.*


 
Ltown I got mine from Amazon.  I started to contact Horse Lovers via Phone, but it's just not that serious. (As, like you, I can use _other stuff_)  

They claim this new formula is still just as effective.  It looks, smells, feels the same to me, so I don't know?

I'll use up the 2 bottles of the 'new' formula and re-evaluate.
And I may contact Horse Lovers.


----------



## A856 (Dec 27, 2011)

A856 said:


> I need to check my bottle and see if it's the old or new formula....


 
I got the old formula!!!!



Mane_Attraxion said:


> Bump: So has anyone contemplated mixing their Mega Tek with aloe vera or have already done so?


 
what does aloe vera do??



mzteaze said:


> You can use a *garlic based conditioner. There are several really good ones out there. I use Alter Ego.*
> 
> The shedding that you experience should be temporary. As with any growth aid, it should balance out within 4-6 weeks. If you stick with the product, the results tend to worth the initial symptoms.


 
Can you name some other brands?? I can't find alter ego or queen helene..


----------



## mzteaze (Dec 27, 2011)

AlwaysNatural said:


> I'm not really understanding how putting garlics ontop of your hair externally is stopping your hair from shedding, but im gon' trust yall and look for garlic conditioner in the BSS.



Its more for your SCALP not hair.  Any shedding is scalp based.  Besides any topical treatment has similar efficacy as many topical ointments for your skin.

The other thing to remember is...temporary shedding isn't the horrible thing we all make it out to be.  Your hair sheds anyway in order to push in (hopefully) a healthier new strand anyway.


----------



## mzteaze (Dec 27, 2011)

A856 said:


> Can you name some other brands?? I can't find alter ego or queen helene..



Nutrine is another inexpensive brand.  I believe there is a Spanish brand too.


----------



## AlwaysNatural (Dec 28, 2011)

I will be using MT once I get some applicator bottles and garlic conditioner.

Will be using primarily on left side mixed with JCBO every 2-3x a week.
(when there is even thickness and growth and I nurse and trim left side to be equivocal then I will use on full head same thing)

Will wash hair cornrows with diluted shampoo and garlic conditioner every 2 wks.

Hair will be in wigs... Once I get some. And will never be used whilst I have no direct access to scalp.

Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 1, 2012)

I have been taking garlic pills and noticed a decrease in my shedding that I had prior to using MT so I am a firm believer that garlic helps. I'm not sure about a garlic conditioner since I have not used it before. I've added a mid-week co-wash to my hair with MT and also a weekly pre-poo with it. I've learned that my hair LOVES protein! I have not noticed any miraculous growth like an inch in a month or anything, but I will be doing a length check this after too see what I have experienced. I have noticed growth. Retention, more like it. Which is exactly what I need! Right now I am sitting with my thermal heat wrap on pre-pooing my hair. I detangled, parted in 4 sections, dampened with a little water, applied MT and then Hydratherma Naturals Protein DC treatment, combed through, and applied warm EVOO, covered with a baggie and plan to leave it on for about an 1 1/2hrs. I normally use a moisturizing DC with MT but I've noticed some extra shedding so that's why the double protein. After I shampoo I will be using a moisturizing DC and sitting under my steamer for about an hr to counteract any possible dryness from the protein. But so far I am in LOVE with MT. I hope to hit APL by the end of this challenge so I need to step it up! I slacked all last week!


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 2, 2012)

My hair loved the pre-poo and steaming yesterday! It was super soft and strong feeling. I am having a hard time uploading pics. It keeps saying upload failed. Does anyone know how I can upload pics?


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 3, 2012)

Here are my starting pics taken on freshly washed hair. I am keeping it in 2 strand twists for 2 weeks (HOPEFULLY!) and then going to take them out and redo after a good wash and DC for another 2 weeks and see how my retention is at the end of the month. The last pic there is a black mark on the back of my shirt. That is where my hair was in October but it was just a funky part of my hair that was about 1" longer than the rest so I had it cut off and now my hair has grown past that mark now! That's about 1 1/2" in a little over 2 months maybe even closer to 2" because the very ends of my hair are sticking out a little at the bottom of my hubby's fingers. That's awesome retention and growth for me! YAY MT!! The bra pic is just to show where my armpits are to see how close I am to APL.


----------



## ProfectivGirl (Jan 4, 2012)

Just got my megatek in the mail yesterday!!!! I mixed it with Profectiv Megagrowth Growth Oil in an applicator bottle using primarily MT, and the oil just to take some of the thickness out. I tried this before about 2 years ago and got fantabulous results so now that I just BC'd I will be back on this bandwagon. I may start taking garlic pills just to be sure I don't have any excess shedding, but we'll see. Can't wait to be able to share pics of progress!

No Matter If You're Relaxed, Natural, or Texturized We Are All Beautiful Black Women...And It Doesn't Get Any Better Than That!


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 4, 2012)

I was searching through my phone pics because I knew I had taken a pic of my hair not too long ago and I wanted to see how much it grew. When I found it I was shocked. I took it in the same shirt as the pic above. Like I previously stated the black line on my shirt represents where my hair was in October but then I had to trim an inch off. The pic on my phone is dated 11/12/11 and it is approx 1" above the black line. The pic posted below is from a few days ago and it's approx 1" PAST the line! (My hubby's fingers are blocking the ends of my hair but it is at the bottom of his fingers). That's way more growth than I thought I had and only in a month and a half! I am just going to keep doing what I've been doing because it's obviously working for me. If my hair keeps this up I'll be APL by March! I can't figure out how to get my pic off my phone but when I do I'll come back and edit this post.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 6, 2012)

This thread has been quiet for a while. How is everyone doing?


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 6, 2012)

I realized I am almost to the end of my Megatek.  When it ends I will switch to Joico Deep Penetrating Reconstructor since its far easier to purchase...not to mention the reformulated Megatek.  :-(


----------



## curlcomplexity (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm going to wash and deep condition, then put box braids in until March


----------



## julissa1289 (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't know if anyone has ever posted this question before but did any of you guys ever purchase the other eqyss products like the shampoo and conditioner etc...  


http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000H..._=sr_1_4&s=pet-supplies&qid=1325885660&sr=1-4
http://www.amazon.com/Premier-Natur...?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1325886383&sr=1-3


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 7, 2012)

julissa1289 said:


> I don't know if anyone has ever posted this question before but did any of you guys ever purchase the other eqyss products like the shampoo and conditioner etc...
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000H..._=sr_1_4&s=pet-supplies&qid=1325885660&sr=1-4
> http://www.amazon.com/Premier-Natur...?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1325886383&sr=1-3


 
I haven't but I was wondering the same thing! Also, does anyone know if the old MT formula is sold anywhere? I will need to reorder soon and I want to make sure I purchase the right product!


----------



## Ijanei (Jan 7, 2012)

_I still have not reordered yet but will very soon. My friend let me get some of hers since I put her on to it. So far so good for 2012_


----------



## Jetblackhair (Jan 7, 2012)

mzteaze said:


> I realized I am almost to the end of my Megatek.  When it ends I will switch to Joico Deep Penetrating Reconstructor since its far easier to purchase...not to mention the reformulated Megatek.  :-(



mzteaze,I was thinking about using Megatek again, it's been so long, but a new formula? Wow, I'm somewhat surprised, but I guess I shouldn't be.

When did all of this take place? The old formula is completely off the market? Has anyone had success with the new formula?


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 7, 2012)

Jetblackhair said:


> mzteaze,I was thinking about using Megatek again, it's been so long, but a new formula? Wow, I'm somewhat surprised, but I guess I shouldn't be.
> 
> When did all of this take place? The old formula is completely off the market? Has anyone had success with the new formula?


 
I'm not sure when but a few pages back, several people tried the new formula and were not as happy with it.  I know it was discussed at length in 2011 thread so I guess it's much harder to find the original formula.  Since I am nearing the end, it's sad but time.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Jan 7, 2012)

My thoughts on the new formula, are its not all bad since there is a lot less shedding, but not all good, since it's not growing my hair right in front of my eyes like the old formula did.  My hair is growing quicker, and it's definitely improving the texture of my hair.  I give new formula a B.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Jan 7, 2012)

mzteaze said:


> I'm not sure when but a few pages back, several people tried the new formula and were not as happy with it.  I know it was discussed at length in 2011 thread so I guess it's much harder to find the original formula.  Since I am nearing the end, it's sad but time.



mzteaze, Thanks, I'll check out the 2011 thread & start from the beginning of this thread.  Companies are forever changing a great formula, geez, nothing is sacred anymore.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Jan 11, 2012)

I just ordered another bottle of MT. My current bottle is about 1/3 full so I decided to reorder before I really NEEDED another bottle. I order through Amazon again so I hope I get the same bottle I have. I'm not sure if I have the new or old version but whatever it is it's working for me!


----------



## JeterCrazed (Jan 11, 2012)

If anyone is interested in the old formula, I've been making my own. Click here for details. I'm waiting on the ingredients to make more.

I also caught wind that the Ovation ingredients changed as well. Greedy scoundrels.


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 12, 2012)

JeterCrazed said:


> If anyone is interested in the old formula, I've been making my own. Click here for details. I'm waiting on the ingredients to make more.
> 
> I also caught wind that the Ovation ingredients changed as well. Greedy scoundrels.




Say what?  Ovation changed too?


----------



## JeterCrazed (Jan 12, 2012)

mzteaze said:


> Say what?  Ovation changed too?



Yup. They took the marine protein and put it in the shampoo.  Now you have to buy both. Turrble...
ETA:
 CELL THERAPY TREATMENT

Purified Water Stearalkonium Chloride Glycerol Monostearate Cetearyl Alcohol* Derived from Palm Oil Castor Oil Ethoxylate(40) Cetyltrimethylammonium Chloride dl-Pantothenyl Alcohol Hydrolized Keratin Protein Tocopheryl Acetate DMDM Hydantoin Methylparaben Propylparaben Tetrasodium EDTA Fragrance

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 13, 2012)

That sucks but I won't pay top dollar for Ovation anyway so guess I'm out with the entire deal.


----------



## manter26 (Jan 13, 2012)

mzteaze said:


> I realized I am almost to the end of my Megatek.  When it ends I will switch to *Joico Deep Penetrating Reconstructor* since its far easier to purchase...not to mention the reformulated Megatek.  :-(



mzteaze Are you using this for growth or just protein? I read a thread about Aphogee 2 Minute having similar ingredients to MT, I wonder if anyone is using that as a replacement. I just bought some, but I'm using sulfur so I don't plan on using the Aphogee for growth.


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 14, 2012)

manter26 said:


> mzteaze Are you using this for growth or just protein? I read a thread about Aphogee 2 Minute having similar ingredients to MT, I wonder if anyone is using that as a replacement. I just bought some, but I'm using sulfur so I don't plan on using the Aphogee for growth.



manter26
I don't know about Aphrogee 2 Minute being that close to MT.  When I used it, I didn't get anywhere near the same results.  But, that's my personal experience with it.  MT was (is) considered a STRONG protein in relationship to Aphrogee 2 Minute which is considered more as a MILD protein.

I am not expecting growth _per se_ with MT or Joico Deep Penetrating Reconstructor.  However, I have noticed that my hair definitely thrives with regular protein treatments.  Its healthy and able to grow without issues.  So it was high on my list of possible MT replacements along with DRC-28 (Dudley's), another Strong protein conditioner.

ETA:  Did you mean Aphrogee's 2-Step Protein and not the 2-minute product?  If so, that product is definitely different and considered a strong protein which is closer to MT in some ways.  I didn't like the way you have to let your hair get hard with the product.  MT was far easier to work with and very moisturizing for my hair.


----------



## NaturalPath (Jan 14, 2012)

I am still using the Mega-teK (new version), ill update at the end of this month since I just started using it Jan 8th. Ive been using it almost every day though.


----------



## Seamonster (Jan 14, 2012)

I have used both the old and new formula, someone in the product exchange sold me a bottle of the old formula when I was half way finished with my new formula. The new formula is a weaker protein, it still causes shedding to increase and headaches when I used it neat. I began mixing it with my home made hair drenaline potion infusion. I was happy with the results of using it every other day. 

Then I got a bottle of the old formula off of the product exchange. It works faster, better, and with less applications. I have only been using it twice per week and am getting the same results as every other day with the new formula. I mix it with my oil infusion recipe 50/50. I still need to do protein treatments as I just apply to my scalp sparingly. I have less shedding with the old formula, and my hair is in better condition. 

I am going to start mixing my own when I finish my container.


----------



## manter26 (Jan 14, 2012)

mzteaze said:


> manter26
> I don't know about Aphrogee 2 Minute being that close to MT.  When I used it, I didn't get anywhere near the same results.  But, that's my personal experience with it.  MT was (is) considered a STRONG protein in relationship to Aphrogee 2 Minute which is considered more as a MILD protein.
> 
> I am not expecting growth _per se_ with MT or Joico Deep Penetrating Reconstructor.  However, I have noticed that my hair definitely thrives with regular protein treatments.  Its healthy and able to grow without issues.  So it was high on my list of possible MT replacements along with DRC-28 (Dudley's), another Strong protein conditioner.
> ...



No, I did mean 2 minute. There's an old thread around here on the similarities in the ingredients. I see that you were only using MT as a protein trmt. I never felt the "strong protein" effect of MT. Heck, the 2 step doesn't seem all that strong to me. My hair always feels the same and I don't moisturize all that often...maybe every 2 weeks. 

For now I'll continue with 2 minute as a replacement and find something stronger when it's finished. 




Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## formysanity (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi Guys, I recently purchased megatek after the first one ran out, but the new bottle makes no reference to human use. Does the new formula you're using make reference to human use?


----------



## princesskaha (Jan 29, 2012)

MrsJaiDiva said:


> I'm in! I was using it anyway, so this should be great.
> 
> *How I plan to use it*: mix it with coffee, horsetail extract, burdock root extract, Fenugreek powder, and some Aphogee 2min. I'll be applying it nightly, and GHE'ing nightly as well. (I am sewious about growin this hair long ya'll)
> 
> ...


Hi! what do you put in your ayurvedic herbal conditioner? I searched for dr. bronners ayurvedic shampoo but didn't find it...is that something you mix yourself, if so what do you put in it and what proportions please?tia!


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Jan 29, 2012)

princesskaha said:


> Hi! what do you put in your ayurvedic herbal conditioner? I searched for dr. bronners ayurvedic shampoo but didn't find it...is that something you mix yourself, if so what do you put in it and what proportions please?tia!



I'm really into my Ayurvedic powders, and oils, and I use them for everything.  

I used to make my own shampoo with Dr. Bronners, and an Ayurvedic herbal tea blend, but now I'm only doing shikakai cowashes.  If I use a lot of synthetic product (rare), or it's been a few months, I'll use a shampoo mixed with neem oil (stinks, but is great for the scalp).  

My shikakai cowash contains: black tea, shikakai, neem, bentonite clay, cinnamon cassia, ylang ylang, suave humectant, castor oil, sesame seed oil, and whatever else I want to add for that batch.  I'm actually going to make a batch tomorrow, so I'll post up the recipie once I've finished.  Using the shikakai cowash has made my hair a lot softer, and healthier.  My hair doesn't actually like a lot of shampooing, but my scalp needs to be Clean, so this has really saved me.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Jan 29, 2012)

So, I've been using a lazy woman's version of JeterCrazed's mix....meaning I just added back the keratin, and marine protein.  Still no crazy growth, but it Definitly feels stronger.  Shedding increased as well, but hey...that's what black tea is for.  Hair is also still feeling heathy, soft, and manageable.


----------



## danniegirl (Jan 30, 2012)

well gods will i have a bottle of the old formula on the way i called every TACK store until i fount one guy that fount one bottle of the "old formula" on his shelf i am praying it is what it is since i was charged almost 40 bucks with shipping we did speak and he said the bottle was the one without the flowers on it.

i really wanted to try this since last year so i am going to hop on the ban wagon in two weeks if all goes well.

happy hair growing ladies


----------



## danniegirl (Jan 30, 2012)

MrsJaiDiva said:


> I'm really into my Ayurvedic powders, and oils, and I use them for everything.
> 
> I used to make my own shampoo with Dr. Bronners, and an Ayurvedic herbal tea blend, but now I'm only doing shikakai cowashes.  If I use a lot of synthetic product (rare), or it's been a few months, I'll use a shampoo mixed with neem oil (stinks, but is great for the scalp).
> 
> My shikakai cowash contains: black tea, shikakai, neem, bentonite clay, cinnamon cassia, ylang ylang, suave humectant, castor oil, sesame seed oil, and whatever else I want to add for that batch.  I'm actually going to make a batch tomorrow, so I'll post up the recipie once I've finished.  Using the shikakai cowash has made my hair a lot softer, and healthier.  My hair doesn't actually like a lot of shampooing, but my scalp needs to be Clean, so this has really saved me.



i just did a bentonite clay mix myself for the first time this weekend and it was great i keep my mix  simple and i was very happy with the results i only added some tea tree oil for cleaning and aloe, my results were absolutely amazing.

I wanted to know can you or have you keep any of your mixes or can they be keep in the fridge i want to test some of my own mix but i saw the last of it and put it on my feet and again i was very happy with those results also.

I am looking to make a mix to store i will be washing my hair 1-2 times a week and if i could just use a light clay mix that i can store and keep that would be great.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Jan 30, 2012)

Ok, while it's fresh in my mind, Lol. 

My mixes are never simple, but the results are always awesome. 

Shikakai Cowash 
~Herbs 
2tbs shikakai
1tbs Neem
1tbs Cassia
1tbs Tulsi
1tsp Fenugreek
2tsp Amla
1tsp Bhringraj 

~Essential Oils
1/2tsp Cinnamon Cassia
1/2tsp Ylang Ylang
1/2tsp Patcholie 

~Oils
1/4 cup Sesame Oil
1/2 cup Castor Oil

~Other Ingredients
1 cup Suave Humectant
1 cup Black Tea (4 black tea bags)
2tbs Bentonite Clay
1/4tsp preservative (optional.  Keeps very well refrigerated)

Directions:

Pour Sesame seed oil into a small pot, and heat on low fire.  Do Not Make The Oil Too Hot...you don't want to burn the herbs. 
While you are warming the oil, place the tea bags in about 8oz of water, and microwave for about 5 mins.  It should boil down to about 4oz of black tea.  Tea should be BLACK.
Slowly add herbs to the warmed oil, and stir in (use a plastic fork or spoon if possible).  Stir mixture till the herbs and oil are totally blended, and you have a loose paste.  Take off fire. 
In a bowl or container pour in strained black tea, and herb paste.  Then add Bentonite clay, essential oils, perservative, and conditioner.  I then use an immersion blender (stick blender) to blend the ingredients.  I add castor oil as I blend to keep the mixture loose.  Once I've added all of the castor oil, my cowash is usually the consistencey of mousse.  

I pour in a bottle, and refrigerate.  When I need it, I warm it up for a few seconds in the microwave.  Bottle usually lasts for about 4-5 washes...depends on how heavy handed I am.  I can almost completely avoid shampoo now, and my hair has been a lot healthier....so has my scalp.  

Feel free to tweak the recipie, and please Please research the ingredients before you use them.  You may not need the herbs that I do.  Do what works for YOU.


----------



## NaturalPath (Jan 30, 2012)

I am not very impressed with the mega-tek (new version) but ill see if it improves after adding a few extra ingredients to it. 

I did get between .5-.75 inches this month though so I guess I should be happy with that.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Jan 30, 2012)

Mane_Attraxion said:


> I am not very impressed with the mega-tek (new version) but ill see if it improves after adding a few extra ingredients to it.
> 
> I did get between .5-.75 inches this month though so I guess I should be happy with that.



I definitely notice a difference with the added keratin, and marine protein.  By itself, it's just a moderate protein conditioner...it's a lot more effective with the added punch.  Hair growth hasn't changed, but thickness is improving.


----------



## princesskaha (Jan 31, 2012)

MrsJaiDiva said:


> Ok, while it's fresh in my mind, Lol.
> 
> My mixes are never simple, but the results are always awesome.
> 
> ...


Many blessings for this detailed response!


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Feb 6, 2012)

Ok, so I think for me, this new Mega Tek is now just a really good protein conditioner.  Even with the tweaks this still isn't growing my hair, or making it any thicker than it was already.  

Which Just Sucks So Bad!! 

I don't know where I'm going from here....I think I'll try other protein rich conditioners, and see if it's even worth it to keep going with the MT.  Does anyone have any other growth aides that have been working for them?  Nothing sulfer...my hair doesn't like it.  Man...I feel like they took away my best friend!!


----------



## NaturalPath (Feb 6, 2012)

MrsJaiDiva said:


> Ok, so I think for me, this new Mega Tek is now just a really good protein conditioner.  Even with the tweaks this still isn't growing my hair, or making it any thicker than it was already.
> 
> Which Just Sucks So Bad!!
> 
> I don't know where I'm going from here....I think I'll try other protein rich conditioners, and see if it's even worth it to keep going with the MT.  Does anyone have any other growth aides that have been working for them?  Nothing sulfer...my hair doesn't like it.  Man...I feel like they took away my best friend!!




I feel like it makes your hair temporary thicker, I apply it to my roots prior to blowdrying because my hair is very fine and less dense. However, once you re-wash your hair it just reverts back to your natural thickness. 

I am very disappointed that I waited 4 years to try this product and I cant even look forward to the amazing results other people had.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 16, 2012)

I just receive original mega tek from this vendor with all the original ingredients:
www.arcatapet.com


----------



## NaturalPath (Feb 16, 2012)

Ltown said:


> I just receive original mega tek from this vendor with all the original ingredients:
> www.arcatapet.com



Oh boy...  the temptation.... lol


----------



## PureSilver (Feb 16, 2012)

I'd like to join at this late stage of the game.....i've always been using MT and it has been working for me. April is my 2yr anniversary so i hope i can get an inch and a half.


----------



## NaturalPath (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks Ltown I decided to use the website you provided. And I did receive a bottle of original Mega-tek


----------



## NJoy (Feb 22, 2012)

Hey ladies.  In regard to the new vs old formula issue, there's a thread on BHM about this. A couple ladies contacted the company directly and were told the formula had not changed.  Due to a change in law, the label has been redone to accurately reflect ingredients in compliance with some International standard.  So, the original label had to be corrected.

I have no personal knowledge regarding any of it but thought I'd pass along the info.  I'm responding via cell, otherwise i'd give a link.  But you can Google "Megatek changed formula".

Again, they claim it's the same.


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 22, 2012)

Ltown said:


> I just receive original mega tek from this vendor with all the original ingredients:
> www.arcatapet.com



Currently out of stock.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Feb 25, 2012)

Hey ladies, 
Sorry I've been MIA for a while. I've been super busy and my hair has been neglected. I'm still taking general care of it but I'm not on point like I was and my hair is definately reflecting that. But I am back in the game now! I did receive the new bottle of MT. I haven't noticed anything different yet but I've only used it a couple times and I've stopped massaging it on my scalp at night so I will give an update after I see some results. Thanks for hanging in there ladies and holding down the fort! We have one more month left in this challenge so let's go out with a bang!


----------



## pinkness27 (Feb 26, 2012)

Are any of you using MT in an oil that is not too thick and easy to spray? 
Did the MT "dissolve" in the oil well and not clump at the bottom of the spray?


----------



## choctaw (Feb 26, 2012)

pinkness27 said:


> Are any of you using MT in an oil that is not too thick and easy to spray?
> Did the MT "dissolve" in the oil well and not clump at the bottom of the spray?



pinkness27,

I am not using Megatek. I use Shapley's MTG in my eco styler custard. I shook the MTG bottle until there were no clumps, then added a few ounces to my eco custard and mixed it in. The MTG does not fall out of solution. I apply the eco custard to scalp, roots and ends. I added a few eyedroppers of bath oil to kill the bacon scent of MTG. I personally think sulfur is easier to use mixed with gels or pomades combined with oils. HTH


----------



## Ltown (Feb 26, 2012)

mzteaze said:


> Currently out of stock.



mzteaze, its back in stock just got email.


----------



## BlueNile (Feb 27, 2012)

Ltown said:


> I just receive original mega tek from this vendor with all the original ingredients:
> www.arcatapet.com



That's where I order mine from too


----------



## BlueNile (Feb 27, 2012)

blackviolet said:


> I started using Megatek when I found LHCF, this was the first recommended product I purchased. I used it nightly with no oils or added ingredients, applied to my thinning edges and crown, bagged overnight and condition washed in the morning.
> 
> Within 2 months, my edges filled in, the thinning spot in the crown was begining to show improvement, and the overall length and thickness really increased.
> 
> ...



Ahhhhh, I'm so glad I read this. I DC'd overnight with MT this weekend and after rinsing,  my scalp was SO sore. Like someone had tried to pull my hair out sore. I was hesitant to believe it was the MT but after reading this I guess it was. I don't think I will be leaving it on that long anymore.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow I just looked at my new bottle(with the flower) and noticed the ingredients and they moved the 2nd product on new product wayyyy down the list. I still have a little bit of my old bottle left and my Ovation bottle is half full. I will have to drive all over town to find the old bottle now.


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Feb 28, 2012)

The version I bought must be the new one, since mine has the flowers. I got mine directly from the Eqyss website. Its been working quite nicely as far as growth and softness, especially when I wear weaves and braids. But I will buy a bottle of the old version and compare results.

Should I get the pink label or the blue label version?


----------



## star78 (Feb 28, 2012)

Ltown said:


> I just receive original mega tek from this vendor with all the original ingredients:
> www.arcatapet.com



Thanks for posting this. I just ordered a bottle from them.


----------



## NaturalPath (Feb 28, 2012)

Be careful if you are planning on ordering a bottle of Mega-tek from arcatapet if you think you will receive the OLD version. I would call just to make sure since their stock was initially sold out and therefore they would have to now sell the NEW formula. Thats just my thinking and I could be wrong.


----------



## star78 (Feb 29, 2012)

Mane_Attraxion said:


> Be careful if you are planning on ordering a bottle of Mega-tek from arcatapet if you think you will receive the OLD version. I would call just to make sure since their stock was initially sold out and therefore they would have to now sell the NEW formula. Thats just my thinking and I could be wrong.



That was my thinking too. I called a number of vendors before purchasing because even though the old bottle was displayed on their websites, it turned out that all of them were selling the new bottle aside from Arcatapet.

I noticed on Arcatapet's website that they list the ingredients in the same order as shown on the old bottle. I called anyway and the customer service rep confirmed that they do still have some old bottles in stock. He read the first three ingredients and said they have had a number of calls from people asking the same questions I asked in regard to the old bottle vs the new one.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 29, 2012)

Mane_Attraxion said:


> Be careful if you are planning on ordering a bottle of Mega-tek from arcatapet if you think you will receive the OLD version. I would call just to make sure since their stock was initially sold out and therefore they would have to now sell the NEW formula. Thats just my thinking and I could be wrong.



I would return it if you get the new formula.  Mane_Attraxion, that will be jack up their sales increase and they start changing.


----------



## lovestarr (Mar 1, 2012)

I missed signing up for this challenge since I just started using mega tek to treat a bald spot caused by braids. So I'll be off in the sidelines. I still had half a bottle of old mega tek from over a year ago. So I mixed in a color applicator bottle - 75% mega tek and 25% JBCO. Also added 5-6 drops rosemary essential oil. I,ve been using this mix for 5 days now and have noticed soft hairs sprouting from my bald spot (traction alopecia). So I guess that it is working! I just ordered another bottle from Amazon and I just know it is going to be the new version, I just hope it works as well as the old one. I will be tracking results every 2 weeks to see how it's going.


----------



## Seamonster (Mar 1, 2012)

I haven't been very good about using this. I just started applying MT this week. Seemed to have been getting a lot of growth from rinses. Now I hope to kick it up a notch by going bak to MT.


----------



## napbella (Mar 1, 2012)

Update: So I was having protein overload for minute there--I didnt realize almost all my prods were loaded with protein. I have since corrected that and now am using MT with jbco/evco/grapeseed oils and massaging my scalp a couple times weekly. So hopefully I will see some good results by June.


----------



## JustGROWwithIt (Mar 2, 2012)

Mane_Attraxion said:


> Be careful if you are planning on ordering a bottle of Mega-tek from arcatapet if you think you will receive the OLD version. I would call just to make sure since their stock was initially sold out and therefore they would have to now sell the NEW formula. Thats just my thinking and I could be wrong.


 

I just received my bottle of MT that I ordered on Saturday from Arcatapet and it is the old formula. The site listed that there were only 8 bottle left in stock. I'm so sad. If I had the money I'd buy them all right now!


----------



## lovestarr (Mar 2, 2012)

Did a scalp massage with MT and JBCO. Left overnight and cowashed this morning


----------



## honeybearmommy32 (Mar 3, 2012)

Wld some 1 plz tell me where to buy this Mega Tek from already? 

No 1s reported any bad side effects so far...cld it all be too good to be true?


----------



## lovestarr (Mar 3, 2012)

honeybearmommy32 said:
			
		

> Wld some 1 plz tell me where to buy this Mega Tek from already?
> 
> No 1s reported any bad side effects so far...cld it all be too good to be true?



Mega tek can be purchased from Amazon.com. Depending on the seller you will most likely receive the new version.


----------



## lovestarr (Mar 5, 2012)

Since last update have been faithfully applying my JBCO and MT mix every night. I'm noticing the traction alopecia spot is filling in nicely. I'm going to continue daily applications and will post before/after pics at end of challenge.


----------



## lamaria211 (Mar 6, 2012)

routin from the sidelines i use a megatek mix every other day!


----------



## lovestarr (Mar 7, 2012)

Same MT and JBCO mix last night. I went to the dermatologist yesterday and she damn near screamed at how fast my bald spot was filling in lol. It's near my nape so hopefully when my hair grows out more I can get it layered to look even. I am excited after a little under 2 weeks my hair is doing a lot better due to MT and overall better maintenance.


----------



## Seamonster (Mar 7, 2012)

I am still in the challenge, using it a couple times of week, when I remember.


----------



## kittie43 (Mar 7, 2012)

lovestarr said:
			
		

> Mega tek can be purchased from Amazon.com. Depending on the seller you will most likely receive the new version.



What is the difference between the old version and the new version?


----------



## AlwaysNatural (Mar 7, 2012)

I've never used it once  yet... Smh


----------



## lovestarr (Mar 7, 2012)

kittie43 said:
			
		

> What is the difference between the old version and the new version?



Reading through the old mega ten threads and the amazon reviews, the newer version has one of the main ingredients moved way down the list. Some women are reporting that the new version is not as 'potent' as the old version but some women see no difference. I still had a bottle from almost 2 years ago which is the older version. Haven't received my new shipment yet do waiting to see if it's the new version by comparing the ingredient list.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Mar 10, 2012)

I just got a bottle of the old formula, and I am doing one serious happy dance!!  I'm back in ladies....It's like being reunited with an old friend, and it feels SO GOOD!! :reddancer:

My mom saw my hair out yesterday, and although she had been cracking jokes on my MT for months now, she said "Hmmm...maybe I should give that MT a try..."   Better get ya own bottle mom...


----------



## Seamonster (Mar 10, 2012)

I had the new version, and then got a bottle of the old. The old grows my hair so much faster then the new, and I use less product, less often. To the point I think that they should have just admitted they discontinued making the product. Plus they lying to people saying that the product is the same. This ish is not the same  

I am mad for the poor bald horses; what is Silver going to do now?


----------



## Seamonster (Mar 10, 2012)

I mixed MT old formula with Kyah Alexandria's Hair throttle , so I am going to see what I think over the next couple of months. My mix smells pleasant.

1 part MT
2 part Kyrh
Little emu oil, onion and garlic extract


----------



## Incognitus (Mar 22, 2012)

So there are still a few old versions floating around the internet? Also, does anyone know if they changed the OCT forumula?


----------



## lovestarr (Mar 24, 2012)

Incognitus said:


> So there are still a few old versions floating around the internet? Also, does anyone know if they changed the OCT forumula?



I just got OCT and I do not think the formula has changed.  I just got the new version of MT tho .  Oh well I'll just have to see how it goes.


----------



## lovestarr (Mar 24, 2012)

Rubbed JBCO and MT in last night on my fresh BC (3rd and maybe final BC)


----------



## sajjy (Mar 26, 2012)

hey ladies! is it too late for me to join?! just bought the new formula of mega-tek and i'm waiting for it to be delivered. Meanwhile i made my own mega-tek which i think maybe more potent.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Mar 27, 2012)

Checking in!  So, I'm definitely stretching out this last bottle of old formula.  I mix it with some other heavy proteins, AM 3min miracle, and some neem oil for my scalp.  Let that soak in overnight, and cowash the next day.  Old formula is definitely where it's at!  My hair is growing, and staying healthy!


----------



## Seamonster (Mar 27, 2012)

sajjy what did you use to make your own, and where did you get the ingredients? I want to make my own, and doctor up the new formula bottle I have.


----------



## sajjy (Mar 27, 2012)

Seamonster said:


> sajjy what did you use to make your own, and where did you get the ingredients? I want to make my own, and doctor up the new formula bottle I have.



I used distill water, hydrolyzed protein ( i brought it at "Garden of Wisdom") silk amino acids, grape seed oil,hemp seed oil, MN, aloe vera juice, and MSM. Will update you on my progress


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Mar 31, 2012)

Checking in!  Just cowashed this morning, and my hair is back to growing!  I'm also feeling more thickness in the front.  Love my old formula so much!!  I think if I continue using it as part of a mix, I can stretch it out for most of this year.  Hopefully by then I'll be able to buy another bottle of the old formula....hopefully...


----------



## NYDee (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks for sharng. I pretty much have everything you listed apart from hemp seed oil. What is MN? And what are your mixing proportions?



sajjy said:


> I used distill water, hydrolyzed protein ( i brought it at "Garden of Wisdom") silk amino acids, grape seed oil,hemp seed oil, MN, aloe vera juice, and MSM. Will update you on my progress


----------



## pinkness27 (Apr 1, 2012)

NYDee  MN is miconazole nitrate ...coochie cream lol


----------



## JeterCrazed (Apr 15, 2012)

My roots are growing in so strong. I don't think I'll ever stop making this stuff. 
The curls are clumping together instead of growing in frizzy. I like these new locks of hair. 

Sent from my Inspire HD using LHCF


----------



## missyanne (Apr 15, 2012)

JeterCrazed said:


> My roots are growing in so strong. I don't think I'll ever stop making this stuff.
> The curls are clumping together instead of growing in frizzy. I like these new locks of hair.
> 
> Sent from my Inspire HD using LHCF




JeterCrazed

Are you experiencing the same level of growth with your formula (more/less) compared to Megatek? Kudos on creating your own formula


----------



## JeterCrazed (Apr 15, 2012)

[USER=339427]missyanne[/USER] said:
			
		

> JeterCrazed
> 
> Are you experiencing the same level of growth with your formula (more/less) compared to Megatek? Kudos on creating your own formula



Thank you! I never tried the original because as soon as I found out about it, they were changing the formula and I heard bad things about it.

Sent from my Inspire HD using LHCF


----------



## pinkness27 (Apr 22, 2012)

How often are you guys using megatek? Is it bad if I'm spraying it in everyday? Should I cut down to every week to avoid protein overload? I have in Senegalese twists.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Apr 22, 2012)

pinkness27 said:


> How often are you guys using megatek? Is it bad if I'm spraying it in everyday? Should I cut down to every week to avoid protein overload? I have in Senegalese twists.



I DC overnight with it 1x a week.  If it works for your hair, go for it.  Just know that you need to keep the moisture levels equal to the protein levels.


----------



## PureSilver (Apr 23, 2012)

I've been taking 1000mg garlic supplements daily and this has not decreased my shedding when i use MT, i do get good growth however my hair seems less dense or thinner if you please when i do a cornrow take down.

I'm thinking of getting the garlic shampoo but i don't know how i would incorporate this into my regimen. Should i use it as my go to shampoo on wash days and follow up with my Trader Joe's conditioner.

How often can i use it?
what likely results can i expect?- For those who use garlic shampoo
Is anyone else experiencing alot of shedding and how do you combat it?

Will post a picture update later.....Updates are however in my fotki.


----------



## pinkness27 (Apr 24, 2012)

I bought garlic pills yest and I squeezed the gel into my megatek spray. Hope this will keep shedding to a minimum. I also decided to spray 3x a week, instead of everyday like I was doing previously.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Apr 24, 2012)

SUNSHINE BABY said:


> I've been taking 1000mg garlic supplements daily and this has not decreased my shedding when i use MT, i do get good growth however my hair seems less dense or thinner if you please when i do a cornrow take down.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting the garlic shampoo but i don't know how i would incorporate this into my regimen. Should i use it as my go to shampoo on wash days and follow up with my Trader Joe's conditioner.
> 
> ...



I found the only thing that slowed the shedding down in the beginning was Black Tea Rinses.  I think the garlic needs to really build up in your system to cut the shedding.  

Right now, I think when I started using Wen, and stopped using shampoo, my shedding cut down by a lot too....my hair is definitely feeling denser.


----------



## Seamonster (Apr 24, 2012)

I am still on the MT, Ya'll better ask somebody. The old formula is the truth. My tresses are getting so thick. EOD we dance.


----------



## Seamonster (Apr 24, 2012)

JeterCrazed sajjy how is your hair doing on your mix? Getting thicker or longer first?


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Apr 24, 2012)

Seamonster said:


> I am still on the MT, Ya'll better ask somebody. The old formula is the truth. My tresses are getting so thick. EOD we dance.



Same here!  I am gonna squeeze every single drop out of this last bottle of old formula...it's gona be 2015 MT challenge, and I'm still gonna be talkin bout the Old Formula I'm using.


----------



## JeterCrazed (Apr 24, 2012)

Seamonster said:


> @JeterCrazed how is your hair doing on your mix? Getting thicker or longer first?



It's doing good! I'm working on changing it, to make it a cleanser, too, though. Gonna take out some water and add a no poo cleansing ingredient. I use it as a pre-poo DC for an hour, no overnight, which I wouldn't do with a cleanser.
Longer first. Thicker as in thicker hairs, yes. Thicker as in more hairs, no.

I want to change it because after I pre-poo with it, shampoo and condition with AOGBP, it doesn't feel as silky AND strong and once I get out of the shower, I hate to get wet again. After-poo DCing is NOT my thing.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Apr 25, 2012)

Aren't the ingredients of OCT and the new MT the same anyways??


----------



## JeterCrazed (Apr 25, 2012)

Chameleonchick said:
			
		

> Aren't the ingredients of OCT and the new MT the same anyways??



Yup.

Sent from my Inspire HD using LHCF


----------



## Chameleonchick (Apr 27, 2012)

I don't get it then I thought oct was better? I have never tried OCT. I do know that MT was great for breakage.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Apr 27, 2012)

Chameleonchick said:


> I don't get it then I thought oct was better? I have never tried OCT. I do know that MT was great for breakage.



Oct was supposed to be the "Human" version of MT...meaning more expensive.  The only difference was reduced shedding in the OCT, but by all accounts the old formula MT gave better growth, and was a lot cheaper.

Nothing but marketing.


----------



## lovebug10 (Apr 27, 2012)

This might  be a dumb question but are OCT and MT made by the same company?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Apr 27, 2012)

lovebug10 said:


> This might  be a dumb question but are OCT and MT made by the same company?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Yup...same company, and just about the same product...sold in different bottles, and one for way more than the other.


----------



## mzteaze (Apr 29, 2012)

Just deep conditioned with Megatek and Wheat Germ oil for an hour with heat.  My hair feels like SILK.  Who knew that 20 minutes was NOT enough?

Strange enough, I got the tip from Ovatation (OCT).  They recommend using their conditioner on the hair for 1-2 hours OR overnight.


----------



## lovestarr (May 8, 2012)

I've been slacking since I cut off 1 month ago to almost bald. But now that it is growing back I'll be applying my MT and JBCO mix every night starting tonight for one month and evaluate my results


----------



## Ronnieaj (May 8, 2012)

mzteaze said:


> Just deep conditioned with Megatek and Wheat Germ oil for an hour with heat.  My hair feels like SILK.  Who knew that 20 minutes was NOT enough?
> 
> Strange enough, I got the tip from Ovatation (OCT).  They recommend using their conditioner on the hair for 1-2 hours OR overnight.



Will be trying this the next time I do an MT treatment.


----------



## song_of_serenity (May 10, 2012)

Ugh, mine is the new version... I want the old!


----------



## JeterCrazed (May 10, 2012)

I can't find my megatek mix   

Sent from my Inspire HD using LHCF


----------



## lovestarr (May 14, 2012)

Scalp massage with MT and JBCO mix


----------



## mzteaze (May 14, 2012)

song_of_serenity said:


> Ugh, mine is the new version... I want the old!



I got two bottles of the new stuff too.  We will see.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (May 19, 2012)

I put MSM and some amino acids in my last mix, and I'm back to that watching my hair grow feeling!  

When I have to go back to new formula, I know exactly how I'm going to mix it up...  JeterCrazed had all the right ideas.


----------



## lovestarr (May 20, 2012)

MT and JBCO mix last night and will be using massaging in again tonight


----------



## Imsosceneic (May 20, 2012)

So what's the word on the new formula?

I recently got some and have just started applying it. This is my first time using megatek so I don't have anything to compare it to.

I'll be watching this thread lol, good luck ladies.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (May 20, 2012)

Imsosceneic said:


> So what's the word on the new formula?
> 
> I recently got some and have just started applying it. This is my first time using megatek so I don't have anything to compare it to.
> 
> I'll be watching this thread lol, good luck ladies.



Watch to see if it's working for you.  If it is, then don't worry about it.  If its not, check for JeterCrazed's recipe....you can always add things to it to get that old school grow.


----------



## JeterCrazed (May 23, 2012)

Im DCing with my MegaTek mix right now. I'm probably gonna hafta make more a lil sooner than I thought.

Sent from my Inspire HD using LHCF


----------



## lovestarr (May 28, 2012)

I added some MN and cayenne pepper to my MT/JBCO mix since I joined the MN challenge. Massaged in my scalp tonight and will use every night (hopefully)


----------



## coconifah (May 28, 2012)

JustGROWwithIt said:


> I want to do a challenge using Megatek anyway you like until the Spring of 2012. I figure that's about 6 months away and should give the product ample time to work its magic!
> SO WHO'S WITH ME???
> Post how you plan to use the product, your goals, current length (pics are great) and your regimen.
> 
> ...


im in, i will be mixing my MT with JBCO appling it to my scalp 3 times a week,i will be bunning my hair up and maybe bantu knots, current legth is cb my goal is bsl


----------



## coconifah (May 28, 2012)

i have no idea where my post just went but im gonna write it again lol(im a newbie)  Im in! How I plan to use it: I will be mixing my MT with JBCO appling it to my scalp 2-3 times a week. Regimen: protective styles(bantu knot/braid/twist outs and buns)shampooing bi weekly co washing 1-2 times a week and deep conditioning montly . Current legth and goal: i am cbl goal bsl


----------



## lovestarr (May 28, 2012)

Added 3 tablespoons MT to my DC mix today


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Jun 3, 2012)

Gave myself a good trim this weekend, and I'm hoping my MT will grow the 1/2 inch I chopped back quickly.  I tried to DC with heat, but nothing beats an overnight MT DC on dry hair for me...love the way my hair feels the next day!


----------



## lovestarr (Jun 3, 2012)

Added 2 tbs of MT to my DC mix today.  Also used my MT mix on my scalp last night.  I am noticing my edges are getting thicker


----------



## MzSwift (Jun 8, 2012)

You ladies have inspired me to go to my bathroom and mix up a batch.  I don't have that extra protein on hand but I did add sulfur oil, AVG (for the mucosaccs), horsetail powder, nettle powder, peppermint/lavendar/orange essential oils and cayenne pepper powder to my MT mix.  I feel the tingle!

I have nothing to lose!


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Jun 15, 2012)

Gonna whip up a fresh batch of MT mix today! I'm trying some new ingredients...hope they keep the grow going! I'm definitely past CBL, even with the trim from last month.  Got a lil happy with the scissors...


----------



## lovestarr (Jun 16, 2012)

Applied my MT mix tonight that has MN in it.  By next week I'll have too make another batch.  I have been applying this mixture every other night.  I will post some progress pics end of this month.  I am definitely noticing my edges thickening up


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Jun 24, 2012)

Checking in!!  Been doing my weekly overnight DC's with my MT Mix, and I'm loving the growth.  I'm thinking I may possibly make my challenge goal of APL by my birthday, at the end of August.  I know I'll make full APL by the end of this year.


----------



## ManiiSweetheart (Jun 27, 2012)

lovestarr said:


> I added some MN and cayenne pepper to my MT/JBCO mix since I joined the MN challenge. Massaged in my scalp tonight and will use every night (hopefully)



Hows your mix going for you? Thinking about add some cayenne to mine


----------



## AlwaysNatural (Jun 27, 2012)

How should I mix Megatek with Castor oil? Ounce wise.


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Jun 27, 2012)

AlwaysNatural said:


> How should I mix Megatek with Castor oil? Ounce wise.



That's really up to you, and how you want to use it.  MT is something you could use straight, or cut in half with oil.  If you have new formula MT, I really don't think you need to cut it with oil at all...new formula is pretty mild.

*disclaimer- my hair Loves protein and MT


----------



## AlwaysNatural (Jun 27, 2012)

^ I have the older version. Never used it before but I've heard some people say they mix it with JCBO. So I was wondering. Or maybe i should use it then put the JCBO over it on my scalp?


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Jun 28, 2012)

AlwaysNatural said:


> ^ I have the older version. Never used it before but I've heard some people say they mix it with JCBO. So I was wondering. Or maybe i should use it then put the JCBO over it on my scalp?



I always got better results using it as a conditioner, rather than leaving it on my scalp.  I'd say mix it together, but let the majority be MT, not JBCO.  If this is your first time using it, be prepared to do Black Tea rinses, till you get used to it.  My hair loves it now, and I don't have any issues with shedding.  BTR's definitely worked wonders tho.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 28, 2012)

It did nothing for me putting it on my scalp its a great dc though or co wash conditioner


----------



## lovestarr (Jun 28, 2012)

ManiiSweetheart said:
			
		

> Hows your mix going for you? Thinking about add some cayenne to mine



My mix is going pretty well. I still have a twa so I am using mainly on my edges and nape which has always been a little thinner than the rest of my hair. I am definitely noticing thickness in these areas and I know it's the mix. I will keep using this and def evaluate my results when I grow out this twa hopefully be in a couple months


----------



## lovestarr (Jun 28, 2012)

Slacked off on mon and tues but did apply my mix last night. Almost time for a new batch!


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm a few inches away from APL Ladies!  Let's keep it going!!


----------



## lovestarr (Jul 3, 2012)

Have been using my MT & MN mix about 5-6/week. I definitely notice my hair is thicker and I believe it's the MT.  I'm going to continue using this for the next 3 months.


----------



## strawbewie (Jan 10, 2013)

Bumping for those wanting Mega-tek info... I don't know how to put old forum links in new forums


----------



## BlessedRN prof (Jun 7, 2013)

I have been AWOL on both the thread and the reggie, due to lupus flare and medication causing hair loss in the crown.  But Ive refreshed my arsenal today and getting back in the game!  Interestingly enough my hair is growing everywhere except for my crown.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (Nov 4, 2013)

Anyone still using this?


----------



## MayaNatural (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm also curious if anyone is still using this..

Thx

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 19, 2013)

I still use Mega Tek


----------



## ilong (Nov 19, 2013)

TwoSnapsUp, MayaNatural, Beamodel - thanks for bumpiing and responding to this thread.  MegaTek was a "popular" hair growth product in 2011 and 2012.  (As was MTG)It's been quiet this year - looks like it needs reviving.  

Beamodel reminded me to include it back in my regimen.  I still have a full bottle from last year - that I didn't use because I tried other growth aids.   Although I still have a few bottles of other unused sulfur based oil mixes I think I will go back to MTG and MegaTek and stay there from Dec 1 to April 1.   I'm trying to bet to BSL by June.


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 19, 2013)

ilong

Please keep us posted on ur results from it


----------



## MayaNatural (Nov 19, 2013)

ilong said:


> TwoSnapsUp, MayaNatural, Beamodel - thanks for bumpiing and responding to this thread.  MegaTek was a "popular" hair growth product in 2011 and 2012.  (As was MTG)It's been quiet this year - looks like it needs reviving.  Beamodel reminded me to include it back in my regimen.  I still have a full bottle from last year - that I didn't use because I tried other growth aids.   Although I still have a few bottles of other unused sulfur based oil mixes I think I will go back to MTG and MegaTek and stay there from Dec 1 to April 1.   I'm trying to bet to BSL by June.



I'm just now hearing about this product, did you get yours from Amazon? What is MTG? Sorry I'm still learning 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MayaNatural (Nov 19, 2013)

Beamodel said:


> ilong  Please keep us posted on ur results from it



Have you ever tried Ovation or just Mega Tek? I'm just now hearing about these, I will read this thread for more info. I saw Ovation have multivitamins also.. I wonder if they will have any type of BF sale.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 19, 2013)

MayaNatural said:


> Have you ever tried Ovation or just Mega Tek? I'm just now hearing about these, I will read this thread for more info. I saw Ovation have multivitamins also.. I wonder if they will have any type of BF sale.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



When I first started using it, they had the same formula but MT is cheaper. So to answer ur question I only tried MT. Bc of pricing


----------



## MayaNatural (Nov 19, 2013)

Beamodel said:


> When I first started using it, they had the same formula but MT is cheaper. So to answer ur question I only tried MT. Bc of pricing



Thank you. I read online they changed their formula and it was the old formula that worked best. I'm debating if I should try this or not.. I wish I started my HHJ years ago and knew about this product 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ilong (Nov 19, 2013)

Beamodel - will do!

MayaNatural - MTG is another product (like MEgaTek) made for grooming horses' manes.  It is a sulfur based (oily) product - and has quite the smell.
MegaTek is a conditioner made for horses but has found its way into the human hair world.


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 19, 2013)

MayaNatural said:


> Thank you. I read online they changed their formula and it was the old formula that worked best. I'm debating if I should try this or not.. I wish I started my HHJ years ago and knew about this product   Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Get the pet rebuilder. It has the same old ingredients.


----------



## MayaNatural (Nov 19, 2013)

ilong said:


> Beamodel - will do!  MayaNatural - MTG is another product (like MEgaTek) made for grooming horses' manes.  It is a sulfur based (oily) product - and has quite the smell. MegaTek is a conditioner made for horses but has found its way into the human hair world.



ilong Thank you so much!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MayaNatural (Nov 19, 2013)

Beamodel said:


> Get the pet rebuilder. It has the same old ingredients.



Beamodel Thank you  I appreciate your help.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 19, 2013)

MayaNatural said:


> Beamodel Thank you  I appreciate your help.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



No problem. Yea I had the "new" mt with the flower on the bottle. That one didn't work. But the pet rebuilder does.


----------

